# Heading for the bridge



## Rookie's Dad

We found this site, and it has been helpful in our journey fighting cancer. Rookie is the love of our life, he is 9 years old and the bridge is in sight way to soon. We have spent time reviewing other members journeys, and it brings tears to our eyes, but helps knowing we are not alone. The support from others, with their positive comments sure does help. I'm not sure how to include a pic., but will try. Thanks to all for the great job you are doing.


----------



## Jennifer1

I'm so very sorry. He is beautiful.


----------



## pamnsla

I'm so sorry and will pray for Rookie and his family. What a sweet face he has.


----------



## GoldenMum

I am so sorry you find yourself in this situation with Rookie, he is gorgeous! Enjoy every moment you have with him, it a very tough road you're on.


----------



## Tayla's Mom

I'm very sorry you will have to say good-bye so soon, but I know just by looking at Rookie's face he was an incredible dog.


----------



## Tennyson

What a magnificent pup.
Enjoy each day you have together. Those memories last forever.


----------



## Sheldon's Mom

What a beautiful photo of your boy Rookie.

I am so sorry to read that he has cancer at such an early age.

Prayers to you and Rookie.


----------



## 1oldparson

Aw man! I'm so sorry. Praying for you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shellbug

He is beautiful 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

What a beautiful boy. I'm sorry his time is growing short. Take lots of pics, snuggle and tell him what's in your heart (even though he already knows), and try your best to live in the moment as he does. All he knows is the "now". He has no foreboding of the future, which has always been a comfort to me when facing those last days. It's us humans who project the future and forget the present. Hugs to you. I'll keep you all in my prayers.


----------



## Cornwallus

You are not alone in this fight. I just went through it with my Dixie. Its hard to accept that such a sweet breed like Goldens can be prone to cancer. Just not fair in my opinion. 

Rookie is a beautiful Dog and enjoy all the time you have left with him


----------



## Capt Jack

So sorry for you & your beautiful boy. Praying for strenth & as much time as he can give you & you him, before the time comes.


----------



## OutWest

He's just lovely. I'm sorry he's losing his cancer fight. But I'm glad you found GRF and help here. Please stick around and talk if you feel like it. People are very supportive.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Thank you very much for your kind words, I have no children and this is my 1st. dog, so it is very difficult for us. It is almost unbearable to watch him slip away, it breaks my heart.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Dixie, what a happy face, this journey is so hard as you well know, thank you for your kind thought.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Rookie is a handsome guy! Spoil the heck out of him and enjoy every moment you can. Most of us know what you're going through all too well..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Laura*

Rookie is beautiful. I'm so sorry you're facing this journey. I hope you two have more good quality time together


----------



## Kylie's Mom

I am so sorry you are going through this with your beautiful Rookie. Sending prayers and hugs for you during this very difficult time. I have lost two previous Goldens and I feel your pain. Please continue to post so we can help you through this difficult time.


----------



## HolDaisy

I am so very sorry that you find us under such sad circumstances. Like many others here I joined when we had lost our first golden. It is heartbreaking that you know your time with beautiful Rookie is coming to an end  so many of us have been there. All I can say is cherish every moment you have left together and tell him how much you love him. You have come to the right place for support here. Sending lots of positive vibes Rookie's way, he's a beauty.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Welcome to the forum, I'm sorry you've found us under such sad circumstances. 

Rookie is a beautiful boy. 

I'm so sorry for what you are facing, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

*Heading toward the bridge update*

First of all, we want to thank everyone for their kind comments and support, it means a lot to us. Secondly, I thought it might be helpful to others it I gave a little history on how Rookie got to where is today. He had a bump on his side, which several vets were not too concerned about, this was about a year or so ago. Last Aug. it changed, and surgery was done, mast cell tumor, grade II, slow grow, good margins (we thought). About 3 months later, more tumors, in the same area, another surgery the day after Christmas. Grade II, slow grow, NOT good margins. Then an infection at the surgery site, drain tube, heavy meds. About the time the infection was under control, more tumors show up, one under his front leg, lymph node area. Vet says "Keep an eye on it", that was about a week ago, as of to day, he can hardly walk, is in pain, and doesn't want to move on his bed. I have been with him most to the night, holding his paw and talking to him. He went on Prednisone and Famotidine yesterday, and Tramadol (for pain) this morning. No change so far. Would we do anything different? YES! If there is an interest, I'll share my thoughts.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

I feel your pain so intensely. Our girl was treated for irritable bowel with the slightest mention of 'maybe cancer but let's treat the obvious'. I don't know that it would have turned out different but at least we would have known. And I don't know if knowing is better or not. We didn't know until the e.r. vet's...5 minutes notice that she had to leave us. I would have preferred to know and put up a fight for her.

I am so sorry for you to have to go thru this. I hope in time you will find healing in another Golden. The house gets so quiet. I'll remember you both in my prayers.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

It really helps to know others are understanding and many, like yourself, have gone through this. I have a feeling of comfort every time I see a new post. Thank you for being there for myself and others who go down this path. The memories will always be there and last forever.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

So sorry for you and Rookie. It is not supposed to end this soon. Sending hugs to you both.


----------



## wjane

Keeping you and Rookie in my prayers.


----------



## MaureenM

I'm so sorry. Rookie is such a handsome boy, really a wonderful picture. My thoughts are with you all.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Rookie's Dad, I am so sorry that you are at this juncture with your handsome boy. I am taking my Finn for surgery in the morning for two tumors, one that appears to be a melanoma, the other a mystery. I have had goldens for thirty years, so I know at this point what I will and won't do to fight for more time. It's hard no matter what the diagnosis and prognosis. Just continue to make sweet memories with Rookie as they will help you through the grief that will inevitably come to us all when we share our lives with these beautiful souls. Please smooch that lovely Rookie face for me....


----------



## Barkr

Glad your here sorry for the circumstance. Peace be with you and Rookie such a handsome fellow.


----------



## olliversmom

So sorry you are going thru this. 
We Lost our Homer a little over a year ago. He was 11. Cancer and Lyme damage. Never enuf time to be with these angels. 
It is so hard to say Goodbye.
God Bless....


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Rookie's Dad said:


> It really helps to know others are understanding and many, like yourself, have gone through this. I have a feeling of comfort every time I see a new post. Thank you for being there for myself and others who go down this path. The memories will always be there and last forever.


I am very, very sorry. We understand because we walk your walk unfortunately, wish nobody was and is there. Sending prayers and good vibes to you and your sweet Rookie.


----------



## KathyL

I am so sorry that you are facing this. It's a hard decision. Many of us on the forum have dealt with cancer and sadly it often preys on our young goldens. Rookie is a beautiful golden and I love the picture of him and I assume you -- best friends. Sometimes it helps to "talk" about your experience and your feelings and we are all here to help you through the hard times.


----------



## Cookie's Mom

That is such a beautiful picture of you and Rookie. I can totally feel the love and connection between you two. Have you checked out the thread in the cancer section called "what cancer can't do". It is very nicely written and really helps one come to the realization that cancer can't take away your beautiful memories. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

I'm praying so hard for your son. He's absolutely precious! He's so lucky to have you as a daddy. And you're right, you're not alone. We are all here for you. Hopefully you all are wrong and he'll hit a stride and bounce back! I can see it in Rookie's face - he's a super dog! Spoil him ROTTEN


----------



## Cuddysmom

Doing something different? Please share your thoughts.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Thank you for the info. for the thread "What cancer can't do", every little bit helps.


----------



## SandyK

I am so sorry you are facing the cancer fight with your beautiful boy. Love and spoil Rookie every moment you have left together!! I hope the new meds help relieve some of his pain. Thoughts and prayers are with you both!!


----------



## PrincessDi

Very sorry to read what you're going through with beautiful Rookie. Keeping you both in our thoughts and prayers at this terrible time.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Cuddysmom said:


> Doing something different? Please share your thoughts.


Cuddysmom, thank you for your PM, system would not let me respond, I wish you the best in your fight, it sucks!

WHAT WOULD I DO DIFFERENT: Please keep in mind this is for Rookie's challange, everyone has their own battle to try and win. That being said, I'd:

1. Look for a support group at the very start, before I got a animal, and learn as much as possible on what to expect in the future, ie. 60% of GR's get cancer.
2. I'd pick a vet that I would have a long term realation ship with. (current one only is in our office 3 days a week)
3. When a lipoma shows up, I'd act on it right away, and if it was a liposarcoma, malignant, I would not just have surgery, but take additional measures. It seems, even if you think the surgery resulted in clean margins, there is a good chance that some cancer cells are still in the area. You gotta kill them!
4. I'd be better prepared with the language of cancer, ie. oncolegist, lipomas vs. liposarcoma, benign, metastasize, etc. When we first got the news of cancer, the language was all new, and we really didn't understand what they ment.
5. What happens at "end of life", what do we do?
6. I'd seek additional professional advice, an Oncolegist in our case. (I felt that in our case it might be alittle above what she could handle, however, she did consult 2 Oncolegists)
7. I'd make sure I knew who was doing the surgery, not just assume they know what they are doing. (For Rookie's 2nd. surgery, our vet was not in the office, so another vet did the surgery, we never met him and he didn't follow up with us. As a result, we don't think he did a very good job, and may have made things worse.)

There are more things, but I guess these are the ones that come to mind at the moment, I did spend some time thinking about this while I was holding Rookie's paw this morning. Good luck to Cuddysmom.


----------



## djetta

Rookie is a beautiful boy! We just lost our beautiful Kokomo on 1-13-14 very suddenly, so I feel for you. I miss him every day and I know you will miss Rookie when he crosses the bridge, but be thankful for all the love you shared with him. I know he is thankful for having you in his life.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Rookiesdad- I understand what you are saying. Hindsight is 20/20. Unfortunately, you're getting a hell of a lesson now. For your next baby, you'll know what to look for. PLEASE don't feel guilty or think in any way that you could have prevented this. You're an awesome guy but you're not cool enough to see the future. None of us are. Simply take the lessons forward for your next child. And remember, NOTHING is guaranteed. Every single day is a gift. Tell everyone/every puppy that you love them every day. Cancer is a gift in a way that the end smacks us square in the face and forces us to appreciate every little thing that before seemed so insignificant. 

Xoxo


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rookie's Dad

*Meds are kicking in!*

Today was a better day, the meds are starting to take effect. We know it's only temporary, and the cancer will return, but today he could walk, went outside, is eating well, peeing ALOT, and 3 poops! He's got to feel better.

Pic. is not from today, wish it was.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Action shot!! Love it. And the poops are a good sign. Keep it up, Rookie!


----------



## Karen519

*Rookie*



Rookie's Dad said:


> Today was a better day, the meds are starting to take effect. We know it's only temporary, and the cancer will return, but today he could walk, went outside, is eating well, peeing ALOT, and 3 poops! He's got to feel better.
> 
> Pic. is not from today, wish it was.


Your Rookie is just beautiful! God Bless you both! Praying for him.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Welcome to the Forum, despite the sad circumstances that bring you to us. This has been a very supportive community for many of us as we look for ways to help our dogs through various diseases and growing older.

There are guidelines for senior care that are in the first post of this thread: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...enter/106513-aaha-senior-care-guidelines.html. The guidelines, developed by veterinarians, include some clear thinking about how to make end-of-life decisions. Having read it, I might set some of my friends free a little sooner, knowing that delaying the grief of losing them can exact a terrible price from them.

Holding you and your boy gently in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Rookie's Dad

GoldensGirl said:


> Welcome to the Forum, despite the sad circumstances that bring you to us. This has been a very supportive community for many of us as we look for ways to help our dogs through various diseases and growing older.
> 
> There are guidelines for senior care that are in the first post of this thread: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...enter/106513-aaha-senior-care-guidelines.html. The guidelines, developed by veterinarians, include some clear thinking about how to make end-of-life decisions. Having read it, I might set some of my friends free a little sooner, knowing that delaying the grief of losing them can exact a terrible price from them.
> 
> Holding you and your boy gently in my thoughts and prayers,
> Lucy


Thank you, I will read it. Over and above all the support I have found on this site, I have found something else, "Information is Power". Information helps to understand, it helps put you in charge, it helps knowing you are making the best decisions during a painfull time. I thank all for that.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Really great to hear Rookie is having such a good day.

Wishing you many more with him.


----------



## *Laura*

Good news that Rookie's meds are helping. I hope you have many more good days. (That's a super action shot)


----------



## GoldenMum

Sounds like Rookie is doing much better on his meds, that is a good thing. Enjoy every moment you get with that beautiful boy. Sending you and Rookie good thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

The bridge has moved a little further away for the time being, prednisone has helped a lot. We are cutting the dosage today form 30mg x 2 per day, to 30mg once per day for the next 7 days, then 30mg every other day. Hoping that will help wth panting, etc. One thing the vet was not clear about is Rookie's timeframe until the cancer can not being held in check. So, here is a question, what experience have others had with MCT's and prednisone re. quality of life and providing additional time with their families. Also, is this the right forum to post this question? Thanks to all for your support.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm really happy for both you and Rookie that he's doing better. 

I lost my boy three years ago to cancer at the age of 15.5. He was basically in hospice the last year of his life after his diagnosis. He did really well up until the first part of Feb., then started declining very quickly. He would have several good days mixed in with a bad one here and there. As his time got closer, he got where he wouldn't eat, that was the main indicator for me and he was also in more pain and not sleeping well during the night. 

I really feel for you, enjoy every second you have with your beautiful Rookie, try not to think about the inevitable.


----------



## Scooter's mom

Being Rookie's Aunt, I know how special he is and one of the "once in a lifetime dogs". His is a dog that anyone would want and love. You have been blessed.
Here is our "once in a life time girl" just before she crossed the bridge with our new puppy. She was so very sick but put up a good fight.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Scooter's mom said:


> View attachment 355426
> 
> Being Rookie's Aunt, I know how special he is and one of the "once in a lifetime dogs". His is a dog that anyone would want and love. You have been blessed.
> Here is our "once in a life time girl" just before she crossed the bridge with our new puppy. She was so very sick but put up a good fight.


Thanks Aunt J, what a nice pic., I remember when you first brought her home. The house was full of people and each morning she would come around and greet each person, and say "Hello" even though we were all new to her. A special doggie!!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Rookie's Dad said:


> The bridge has moved a little further away for the time being, prednisone has helped a lot. We are cutting the dosage today form 30mg x 2 per day, to 30mg once per day for the next 7 days, then 30mg every other day. Hoping that will help wth panting, etc. One thing the vet was not clear about is Rookie's timeframe until the cancer can not being held in check. So, here is a question, what experience have others had with MCT's and prednisone re. quality of life and providing additional time with their families. Also, is this the right forum to post this question? Thanks to all for your support.


There are two other locations that might be a good fit for this thread: the senior forum and the cancer forum. Since cancer is common in older Goldens, that's probably the better place.

I will be happy to move the thread for you if you like.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

GoldensGirl said:


> There are two other locations that might be a good fit for this thread: the senior forum and the cancer forum. Since cancer is common in older Goldens, that's probably the better place.
> 
> I will be happy to move the thread for you if you like.


I think that is a good idea, the cancer forum sounds like the place to be. More people may benifit from the suggestions and support. I don't know how to move the thread, so if you don't mind, that would be great. Thx.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Rookie's Dad said:


> I think that is a good idea, the cancer forum sounds like the place to be. More people may benifit from the suggestions and support. I don't know how to move the thread, so if you don't mind, that would be great. Thx.


Done. You can't move threads - that's what Mods are for, among other things.


----------



## rbi99

Rookie's Dad said:


> The bridge has moved a little further away for the time being, prednisone has helped a lot. We are cutting the dosage today form 30mg x 2 per day, to 30mg once per day for the next 7 days, then 30mg every other day. Hoping that will help wth panting, etc. One thing the vet was not clear about is Rookie's timeframe until the cancer can not being held in check. So, here is a question, what experience have others had with MCT's and prednisone re. quality of life and providing additional time with their families. Also, is this the right forum to post this question? Thanks to all for your support.


Our dog Grin was diagnosed as a stage 5 acute leukemia victim this past December. At the time, based on his blood work they gave him three weeks to live. He was immediately put on 50 mgs of Prednisone for the one week it took for us to see our oncologist. While we spoke with our oncologist he did not say what we should do, but he did not say that chemo would help live much longer. However, while we were at the hospital our oncologist took another blood sample. He called us the next day and say that Grin's blood count was now normal. He immediately had us cut his dosage down to 30 mgs a day of Prednisone. Two weeks later we took Grin in for his first chemo, but he reacted badly to it and we decided not to continue with that treatment. The only thing Grin has gotten is Prednisone and he continues to be perfectly healthy. Not sure why your vet is cutting Rookies meds without first taking additional blood samples to see where he stands. Grin's Prednisone is now down to 20 mgs a day, and starting Monday it will be cut further to 10 mgs for a week, then 5 mgs for a week. However, we had his blood tested again before we started reducing anything. I believe that Grin's amazingly quick recovery is not the norm, but if one dog can do it, so can another. Good luck.


----------



## SandyK

Glad to read that prednisone is helping. I hope you have many, many more days with Rookie!!


----------



## rbi99

Since Grin's initial blood work in December which came back horrible, he has had his blood drawn three more times. Each of those samples came back normal. It is because of this that our vet is confident that we can continue to lower his dosage of Prednisone. If his blood samples were different, a different approach would have been taken. While neither our vet or oncologist wanted Grin on a high dosage because of the negative side affects, there would have been no choice if his blood hadn't returned to normal. Ironically, our oncologist didn't seem to think that though Grin has always eaten a top quality food and has always gotten a ton of exercise, that it would help him in his fight against leukemia. In fact, when we went to see him he was not encouraging at all. We went in there to see him feeling that Grin's daily lifestyle might help him, but came away actually feeling there was nothing we or any doctor could do that would give us much more time with our dog. Just goes to show you that doctors don't know everything!!! Grin has always had a superior kibble (EVO and now Orijen), we have started adding fish oil and thistle weed to his morning meal. He is also being given three K9 Immunity Plus wafers each day.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

rbi99 said:


> Since Grin's initial blood work in December which came back horrible, he has had his blood drawn three more times. Each of those samples came back normal. It is because of this that our vet is confident that we can continue to lower his dosage of Prednisone. If his blood samples were different, a different approach would have been taken. While neither our vet or oncologist wanted Grin on a high dosage because of the negative side affects, there would have been no choice if his blood hadn't returned to normal. Ironically, our oncologist didn't seem to think that though Grin has always eaten a top quality food and has always gotten a ton of exercise, that it would help him in his fight against leukemia. In fact, when we went to see him he was not encouraging at all. We went in there to see him feeling that Grin's daily lifestyle might help him, but came away actually feeling there was nothing we or any doctor could do that would give us much more time with our dog. Just goes to show you that doctors don't know everything!!! Grin has always had a superior kibble (EVO and now Orijen), we have started adding fish oil and thistle weed to his morning meal. He is also being given three K9 Immunity Plus wafers each day.


Great progress Grin! I'm very interested in your results, we have not done any blood work, do to the fact the vet. said we are on a end of life protocol. So, blood tests would not be necessary. But now I'm wondering, I sent you a PM, hope that is ok.


----------



## rbi99

If he is on end of life protocol, why are they reducing his Pred's? I am a little confused by some of your vet's decisions - but those decisions might be the correct ones. Have you had this vet for long?


----------



## Rookie's Dad

rbi99 said:


> If he is on end of life protocol, why are they reducing his Pred's? I am a little confused by some of your vet's decisions - but those decisions might be the correct ones. Have you had this vet for long?


I hate it when I don't have the answer to a question.  But, I'll try, 60mg per day is a load, don't think he could handle it for long, kept him and us up all night. Switched to 30mg yesterday (per vet), hopefully better for Rookie and us. MCT's and inflammation have shrunk, he even went to the dog park for a short visit with friends (no playing). As I understand it, if things stay stable, we will go to 30mg once every other day after 7 days. Now the kicker, I have read and been told by the vet, that at some point, the remaining cancer cells will overtake the Pred. and the cancer will return and the Pred. will no longer be effective. The est. time is 1 to 4 months, so the Pred. is not a cure, but a quality of life issue, at least for us. We have had the current vet for several years. He's having a good day today, but I think he know's there is something wrong.


----------



## rbi99

Rookie's Dad said:


> I hate it when I don't have the answer to a question.  But, I'll try, 60mg per day is a load, don't think he could handle it for long, kept him and us up all night. Switched to 30mg yesterday (per vet), hopefully better for Rookie and us. MCT's and inflammation have shrunk, he even went to the dog park for a short visit with friends (no playing). As I understand it, if things stay stable, we will go to 30mg once every other day after 7 days. Now the kicker, I have read and been told by the vet, that at some point, the remaining cancer cells will overtake the Pred. and the cancer will return and the Pred. will no longer be effective. The est. time is 1 to 4 months, so the Pred. is not a cure, but a quality of life issue, at least for us. We have had the current vet for several years. He's having a good day today, but I think he know's there is something wrong.


Even at 20 mgs a day Grin's appetite is nearly unquenchable. We have gone from three cups a day to four, but he has even gone into the cat's room and eaten her food several times. He isn't drinking as much, and goes out at night maybe once or twice now. At one point our vet and oncologist wanted Grin to go from 30 every day to every other day, but decided that was too drastic a change. They decided we should go from 30 mgs to 20 mgs every day. Then next week down to 10 every day for a week, and then 5 mgs a day. Even if Grin is doing as well as he is now, we will then have another blood sample taken before deciding what the next move is. Many dogs on Prednisone never get to remission, and the cancer cells left over will do exactly what you said. Divide, multiply, then attack with a vengeance. However, almost every dog that goes through chemo suffers the same fate. Because Grin is in remission we have a good start. The K9 Immunity Plus wafers are designed specifically for dogs with cancer or dogs with cancer now in remission. They help the dog's immune system better identify the cancer cells as bad and use their white blood cells to better attack them. Thistle weed helps protect the liver from toxins. Grin has always had grain free dog food (at least for the 4 1/2 years we have had him), and that is critical in the fight against cancer. There are many other things, but we can only do so much. Glad to hear Rookie is having a good day.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

I don't know anything about K9 Immunity Plus wafers or Thistle weed, is this something your vet or oncologist has recommended? I'd like to learn about them, where did you get your info.? Also, sounds like you are getting the same story on what Pred. will do, keep me updated on your progress. PM or here is fine. And, always Good Luck! By the way, what are you paying per pill for Pred, 20mg if you don't mind me asking. We are paying about $.72 from the vet, which I think is too much.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Rookie's Dad, look up milk thistle (not thistle weed) on the net as liver protection in canines. I always give it when my dog is on NSAIDs (non-steroidal anti-inflammatories) or anything that could potentially induce liver damage. If you have a good holistic vet in your area, it's not a bad idea to have one appointment with him/her in addition to your regular vet. There are often adjunct support products for dogs with cancer, and a holistic vet would be aware of the specific products for specific cancers. For instance, there is a Chinese herb that temporarily stops a bleed in a dog with hemangiosarcoma.


----------



## rbi99

K9 Immunity Plus + Free Shipping! 3-in-1 Dog Cancer Supplement | K9 Medicinals
My bad, of course it is milk thistle, not thistle weed!!!
We get our Prednisone from the drug store via our vets prescription, and I believe it is .50 per pill.
Our vet talked about milk thistle, our oncologist has heard of K9 but doesn't know that much about it and said he doubted it would help prevent a serious infection.
He also gets a full teaspoon of pure salmon fish oil each morning. His kibble, which is Orijen, also has Omega 3/6 in it, as does the K9 wafers, so we don't need to give Grin any more fish oil than the teaspoon. Though it is possible to give your dog too much Omega 3/6, because of the cancer those risks are outweighed. We started adding a little boiled chicken to his meal in the morning.
Though Grin is eating more then before because of the Preds, his metabolism is also working harder because of them. He is maintaining his weight. He also gets an awful lot of exercise (he always has), which obviously helps keep his weight in check. Our vet said that though Grin "thinks" he is starving, he is not. While he does get a couple of dog treats each day, he doesn't get any other treats or people food.


----------



## Cuddysmom

How's our boy today?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Cuddysmom said:


> How's our boy today?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It was a good day, 75 degrees, we went to the dog park to see some of Rookie's friends, no playing. But I took some photo's of his friends and their Moms and Dads, just because, you know. Going to the vet Thurs., just to be sure we arn't missing anything. Reduced Pred. has helped, not so much panting, drinking, peeing, and we get alittle more sleep at night. Gota watch the eating, we want to keep the weight under control.

How you doing, I see a lot of your posts. Are you using Milk Thistle, don't remember, so much going on. Positive thinking and good memories.


----------



## love never dies

Keeping you and Rookie in my prayers. 
Enjoy and cherish every moment.


----------



## dborgers

Your boy is an absolute doll. I'm sorry you're having to go through this. As others have said, cancer is all too prevalent in goldens, and many of us have walked this road. I've been through cancer with two goldens, the second one, Andy, left us last year after a long battle with lymphoma.

_The_ important thing right now is the extra time you're getting with Rookie. Carpe Diem - Seize The Day. If you make every day as fun and loving as you can you'll have no regrets. Treats are good (frozen yogurt from the supermarket is fun), a car ride to a favorite spot .... whatever makes him happy. Dogs don't know they're sick. They also don't worry about tomorrow but live in the moment.

The best advice I can give you is for you to do the same. Don't waste any time today thinking about tomorrow. 

BTW, if memory serves me correctly, I bought a months supply of 20 mg Prednisone at Walmart for $4.


----------



## rbi99

You should change that heading of yours - the only place Rookie is going to is the park!!!


----------



## Rookie's Dad

dborgers said:


> Your boy is an absolute doll. I'm sorry you're having to go through this. As others have said, cancer is all too prevalent in goldens, and many of us have walked this road. I've been through cancer with two goldens, the second one, Andy, left us last year after a long battle with lymphoma.
> 
> _The_ important thing right now is the extra time you're getting with Rookie. Carpe Diem - Seize The Day. If you make every day as fun and loving as you can you'll have no regrets. Treats are good (frozen yogurt from the supermarket is fun), a car ride to a favorite spot .... whatever makes him happy. Dogs don't know they're sick. They also don't worry about tomorrow but live in the moment.
> 
> The best advice I can give you is for you to do the same. Don't waste any time today thinking about tomorrow.
> 
> BTW, if memory serves me correctly, I bought a months supply of 20 mg Prednisone at Walmart for $4.


Thanks, we got him when he was 2, already trained, the breeder in Mich. had sent him to TX. for show training. But the breeder ran short of $$, and needed sell some of her dogs.
We really didn't know anything about dogs, but my Sister in Mich. decided we needed one and we shipped him to Calif. We have never had ANY issues with him, and never had to do anything, just love him, a really great dog. We are making everyday special, and living for the day. Carpe Diem!


----------



## Rookie's Dad

An interesting thing has been happening while I'm reading positive comments re. Rookie and the paths others have gone through while fighting cancer in their best friends. I'll be reading and, I guess, the emotion of the moment must show, because Rookie will come over to me and nudge my arm. He won't stop until I stop reading or stop typing, I'm wondering if other have experienced this.


----------



## dborgers

Rookie knows when you're upset by reading stuff, which is probably why he's nudging you if it isn't to get your attention for a game or scritch 

Carpe Diem (and any tasty treats)


----------



## Cuddysmom

Exactly! He knows you're sad and is trying to make you feel better! Get back to those belly rubs!!

My boy is going good, too, thanks! He's on some herbs that seem to help. Our dogs are super dogs


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl

Rookie lives in the moment, like every Golden that I have known. He celebrates what is good in his life and tries to ignore what isn't so great. And he wants to give you that gift, too. 

My dogs have taught me many, many things. Learning to live in the here and now, without worry for the future, is not my best skill but they keep trying to teach me.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Rookie went to the vet today, seems alittle down. When we weighed him, he has lost 6lbs since Christmas, not so good. I thought pred. would cause weight gain, not loss, something else going (?) Any ideas?


----------



## rbi99

The preds boost your metabolism, so even though Rookie is eating more, he is burning it quicker than before. Grin lost five pounds, and even though he is eating more then ever, he has not put it back on. Should Rookie keep loosing weight though, that would be a different matter all together.


----------



## KathyL

Hi, just catching up on Rookie. When Harley first went on the prednisone he lost 6 or 8 lbs within 7-10 days. At first I was really upset but then I thought it was probably water with more frequent urination -- I don't know this for fact though. I fed him a little more and the weight was back. Harley had a couple of things going on and when masses were found on his lungs I only had a fine needle aspirate done so the exact type of cancer was not known but it did confirm cancer. He began high dose Prednisone (80 mg/day) when his platelet count dropped very quickly and I chose not to subject him to any invasive testing. He tolerated even that high of dosage really well but did lose muscle mass within a month or so and the dosage was tapered.

I'm glad you are having some quality time with Rookie. And, Harley would do the nudging when I was on the phone or if I was talking to neighbors over the fence. He really did not like me giving attention to anyone but him.


----------



## *Laura*

I hope Rookie is in better spirits tomorrow. Thinking about you two


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Thank you rbi99 and KathyL, the vet never mentioned weight loss today, you know, it's strange (but really helpful) that we need to go to the forum for answers. Answers that we would expect from the professionals. Makes you wonder if they have the answers, I guess you can't know everything. But I really appreciate all the knowledge I have gained and the answers we have found in the forum. It makes "Heading for the bridge" a little easier, also makes the pain a little less. Thank you.


----------



## SandyK

Checking in on you and Rookie. Sorry he was a little down today. Glad to see others have seen weight loss also. Hopefully some extra treats and lovin' will perk him back up!!


----------



## dborgers

One of the side effects of Pred is reduced muscle mass, which weighs more per square inch than anything else. And, as others have touched on, increases metabolism. 

I'd go to McDonald's or Burger King for chicken nuggets .. stat  Then a trip to Kroger to get frozen yogurt. Peach has been a favorite around here. The yogurt helps with digestion and it's a mighty tasty treat to boot.

Carpe Diem (and tasty treats)


----------



## BatCaveGold

It's a difficult journey and we're never ready to say goodbye. I've lost too many over the years so I know it's never easy. Shower him with love & comfort and enjoy the time you have left. And when the time comes, grieve, for you've lost a great friend. Only then can you move forward and take comfort in having known Rookie & having him forever in your heart.


----------



## rbi99

dborgers said:


> One of the side effects of Pred is reduced muscle mass, which weighs more per square inch than anything else. And, as others have touched on, increases metabolism.
> 
> I'd go to McDonald's or Burger King for chicken nuggets .. stat  Then a trip to Kroger to get frozen yogurt. Peach has been a favorite around here. The yogurt helps with digestion and it's a mighty tasty treat to boot.
> 
> Carpe Diem (and tasty treats)


You are correct about the muscle mass loss due to prednisone over a long period. However, Rookie and Grin have been on the preds for less than three months, and with decreasing dosages. Grin has not lost any muscle mass and I believe his initial weight loss was due to the increased metabolic rate of his leukemia cells. Now that those cells are in remission, it stands to reason he should gain that weight back. However, as of now he has not. Steroids like prednisone do increase metabolism, but one of the side affects of its use is increased weight gain - go figure!!!


----------



## dborgers

The increased weight gain Prednisone can cause is from an increased appetite it can induce in some dogs (and people).

It isn't an anabolic steroid like body builders use that can cause such big muscle gains.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

We're feeding him a bit more, trying get back some of the weight loss, he sure likes it! He's been on Pred. 30mg x 1 per day now for over a week, vet says another week or so, then 30mg x every other day. He seems to be getting adjusted to the dosage, not so much panting, drinking or peeing. We are still getting up at least once or twice a night.

I'm wondering how others reduced the Pred. dosage, and over what timeframe? No chemo, or ther drugs at this time.


----------



## rbi99

One thing to ask your vet is if keeping Rookie on 30 mgs even if it is every other day is the best dosage. If Rookie is in remission and doing fine maybe he should be dropped gradually even lower. Grin right now is on 10 mgs every day till tomorrow (he started at 50 for a week, then 30 for a week, 20 for a couple of weeks, then the 10 we are on now), then he will be down to 10 mgs every other day for a week. After that he will be on 5 mgs every other day for an undetermined amount of time. I am not saying our vet and oncologist are right and yours is wrong because every case is different, but Grin is in remission now and our doctors feel that the lowest possible dosage is best because should he come out of remission while being on a low dosage they can up it again and hit the new cancer cells hard real suddenly. Yes the returning cells will have at least some immunity to the preds, but at least the higher dosage of preds will kill some of them. In addition, long term negative consequences of prednisone can be as bad as not being on it at all. Naturally, I am hoping Rookie is in remission or nearing it, and that is the key to the whole thing.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Sounds like the program we want to be on, I don't expect to keep Rookie on the current 30mgx1, or 30mg every other day any longer than we need to. We will discuss the reduction on our next visit. By the way, what are the effects of the reduced dosage, drinking, peeing, etc.?

Good feedback, thanks.


----------



## rbi99

For years Grin ate three cups of EVO at first, and now Orijen. Rarely did he get any more than that. The preds have him "thinking" he is starving, and it is nearly constant. The reduction in preds has not changed that one bit. Some of this is probably learned behavior from having gotten used to the extra food. He is still drinking more water than normal, but not as much as when on the higher dosage. He might go out once/twice max at night. I think he would go out more, but he has learned to hold it better I think. He never panted. Once/if he starts to gain the five pounds he lost, we are going to have do something about his eating. There are days he gets up to five cups of food. He gets a lot of exercise on a daily basis, so that has kept some of it off. At $80+ a bag of dog food - less is definitely good!!! I am taking him in for another checkup in two weeks just to be sure everything is as it appears to be.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Good info., keep us posted on your results, and good luck.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Switching to 30mg of pred. every other day. We feel a little alone on this, vet wanted to keep him on 30mg every day for one week, but then increased the time to an additional week, because he was doing so good. We would like to taper the pred. off some, more like Grin's program. He is doing OK, but not a lot of energy.


----------



## dborgers

Andy took 60mg a day for a few weeks as part of his chemo protocol. IMO, if it's working for Rookie don't rock the boat.

Carpe Diem


----------



## rbi99

Rookie's Dad said:


> Switching to 30mg of pred. every other day. We feel a little alone on this, vet wanted to keep him on 30mg every day for one week, but then increased the time to an additional week, because he was doing so good. We would like to taper the pred. off some, more like Grin's program. He is doing OK, but not a lot of energy.


Both our vet and oncologist were very clear that a slow tapering off is the right way to go for us. We did drop from 50 mgs to 30 mgs initially, because our oncologist felt 50 was too much (and because the results of his blood sample taken after that first week showed a remarkable improvement in that one week alone). However, the 50 came in the first week of Grin's diagnosis and before we could get into see our oncologist. When Grin had a bad reaction to his very first chemo session, we decided right there to stop it and go with prednisone alone (at this point Grin was only given a few weeks to live, and no one thought he would live long enough to complete the treatment anyways). At this point they put him back on 50 mgs for a week, then 30 for a week, followed by 20 for a couple of weeks, then 10 a week. Grin just started 10 mgs every other day and will be on it for a week, then 5 mgs every other day. Next week I am taking him in to be reexamined again as it has been a month since his last blood workup. 

Grin continues to be hungry all the time, but water drinking has returned to near normal. One change that has come from this latest reduction is the grunting sounds Grin was making. Not painful sounds, not sounds emanating from from his lungs (vet said his lungs sounded fine), and not panting, but sounds he didn't use to make. He made them when lying down and before falling asleep. I thought they might be caused by the K9 Plus wafers we were giving him, but apparently I was wrong. Energy, activity, sleep patterns, etc., were never a factor for him, as he was always fine in those areas.

Keep an eye on Rookie (stupid thing for me to say as you obviously are). Here is a link to an article pertaining to prednisone reductions and possible side effects from tapering too quickly. It is referring to humans, not canines, but may also apply: Does Prednisone Tapering Minimize Withdrawal? . His reduction levels are even smaller increments then we are doing. Hope everything continues well for both of us.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Crud. Maybe he's just having a few off days? I hope so. I'll continue to pray for you guys. Sending you big you hugs from me and butt sniffs from Cuddy


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thinking of Rookie, sending good vibes and prayers for so special boy and his dad.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Rook? Where are you, boy?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Laura*

Rookie thinking about you and your Dad.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Thanks for checking in everyone, Rookie had a good day today. Went to the dog park to see his friends, then to the doggie wash. He also has a cold nose today, first time in a long time. We think he feels better with the lower dose of pred. Also bought a doggie ramp for the SUV, he hasn't been able to jump in for the last 2 or 3 weeks, and didn't want him to miss and hurt himself. Mast Cell tumors seem to be staying about the same size, that's good I guess, at least they aren't getting bigger. Weight is staying about the same, lost 6 lbs, hasn't lost any more, but hasn't gained any either. We are feeding him more, and adding high protein canned food to his meals.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Good job, Rook!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathyL

Hi, just wanted to see how Rookie is doing. I'm glad you're having some nice weather and Rookie is getting out and about. I was thinking back trying to remember when Harley was on the Prednisone. He was on Prednisone for low platelets believed to be autoimmune, it was not part of a chemo protocol. He had been on chlorambucil a few months earlier as part of a metronomic protocol. Harley had the panting but he did not need extra bathroom breaks in the middle of the night. He was tolerating the prednisone exceptionally well considering he had cancer, but he did lose muscle mass quickly from the high dose Prednisone. Harley had always eaten Frohmn's but after the cancer diagnosis I also switched to Orijen because it had the lowest carbs. I still look back and wonder what I could have done differently and to be honest I really don't know. I believe that cancer affects dogs differently and also that dogs can react differently to treatment. It's hard, our goldens are stoic and don't always show any symptoms. You just make the best decisions you can based on what you know.


----------



## rbi99

Glad to hear Rookie is at least holding his own right now. How has his energy level been?


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Energy level is down, doesn't want to go on our morning walks anymore, kinda hurts, it was a special time. I just checked the tumors, and they ARE increasing in size, wonder if it's due to the decrease in the amt. of pred? Just when you think things are stable, they arn't.

How's Grin doing, the grunting sounds still there?


----------



## rbi99

Not grunting as much, and not as loud. They were weird sounds, almost like a cat purring (or whatever cats do!!!), just louder. Grin is fortunately still doing well. I am taking him in tomorrow for a checkup and blood work. How has Rookie's blood work looked, before preds and after starting them? Is his blood samples the basis for the pred levels, or is the thought process now to keep Rookie comfortable? This whole thing sucks, I am very sorry for both of you.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

The vet said she wouldn't do anything other than pred. if it were her dog. Based on that we are just keeping him comfortable, no blood tests, just pred, pain meds (tramadol), and famotidine for acid build up. She couldn't give us a timeframe, but from what I understand, we have from 1 to 3 months, that's about it. At this point we are just about at the end of the 1st. month on pred. So we are doing what ever he wants to do, but I wish I could slow the clock down. I'll be gone for several days, so I'll catch up when I return, hoping the best for all the Doggies!


----------



## Karen519

*Rookie*



Rookie's Dad said:


> The vet said she wouldn't do anything other than pred. if it were her dog. Based on that we are just keeping him comfortable, no blood tests, just pred, pain meds (tramadol), and famotidine for acid build up. She couldn't give us a timeframe, but from what I understand, we have from 1 to 3 months, that's about it. At this point we are just about at the end of the 1st. month on pred. So we are doing what ever he wants to do, but I wish I could slow the clock down. I'll be gone for several days, so I'll catch up when I return, hoping the best for all the Doggies!


Praying for Rookie and you-I know you two will treasure your time together!


----------



## SandyK

Thoughts and prayers continue for you and Rookie!! Will watch for updates when you return.


----------



## Karen519

*Rookie*

Hoping you and Rookie have a good day!


----------



## Ashley B

I am glad that Rookie seems to be feeling better on the lower dosage. The doggie ramp helped my guy as well when i noticed a little muscle wasting from the Pred...it's was pretty funny to watch at first.


----------



## Lucky Penny

So sad to read about your handsome boy, Rookie. My prayers go out to you.


----------



## *Laura*

Thinking of you and your dear Rookie


----------



## KathyL

Hi, thinking about Rookie and hoping he is doing well.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Thanks for asking, I just got back from visiting my Father (97) in FL, caught a really bad cold on the flight down, so just now getting back to normal. Rookie seems to be holding his own, we went from 30mg Pred. every other day to 20mg every day (an increase). Tumors are getting bigger and he hasn't gained any weight (lost 6lbs). Seems he is ageing very fast, hate to see it, not sure how long we have. Vet said 1 to 3 months, we are just over 1 mo. on Pred., so we still have some time I hope.


----------



## Karen519

*Rookie's Dad*



Rookie's Dad said:


> Thanks for asking, I just got back from visiting my Father (97) in FL, caught a really bad cold on the flight down, so just now getting back to normal. Rookie seems to be holding his own, we went from 30mg Pred. every other day to 20mg every day (an increase). Tumors are getting bigger and he hasn't gained any weight (lost 6lbs). Seems he is ageing very fast, hate to see it, not sure how long we have. Vet said 1 to 3 months, we are just over 1 mo. on Pred., so we still have some time I hope.


Rookie's Dad

Hope you are feeling better soon-my Hubby just had that cold. Praying you have 
alot more time with Rookie. Your Dad is an amazing age-how is he doing?


----------



## rbi99

Keeping you guys in my thoughts.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Hush! He's going to Be a miracle dog. I just know it! Glad you're back. Give Rook a belly rub for me


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Debles

My heart and thoughts are with you. My Selka made it 7 weeks after his osteosarcoma diagnosis. I couldn't stand him being in pain. I wish you the best and they are always with us.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Karen519 said:


> Rookie's Dad
> 
> Hope you are feeling better soon-my Hubby just had that cold. Praying you have
> alot more time with Rookie. Your Dad is an amazing age-how is he doing?


He is doing OK for 97, legs a little weak, hearing not so good, but mind is just fine. We should all be so lucky!


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Our vet just called, they said they had received a bill from Col. State Unv., the people who are doing the [email protected]. As I understand it, there are no charges to the vet or pet owner, anyone know different? Also, our vet sent a copy of the report with the findings, I have no idea what the results mean, just numbers. Has anyone had any experience with these blood tests? Hope this is just a mix up, I don't want to pay for something that has know meaning to us. Interestingly, the vet didn't seem to care much about the test results, just who was going to pay for it, maybe we need a new vet.


----------



## Ashley B

Glad you are feeling better...there are some pretty bad colds going around that make me want to hold my breathe on airplanes and trains when I hear a sneeze or cough!

I truly hope that rookie has many more months AND years with you. The not knowing is so hard but I am happy to hear you are enjoying eachother. I know what you mean about them showing their age but it is so strange that some days my boy's "face mask" seems whiter than others. I think it also depends on how playful he is on any given day. Rookie will perk back up and you will see the puppy in him again 




Rookie's Dad said:


> Our vet just called, they said they had received a bill from Col. State Unv., the people who are doing the [email protected]. As I understand it, there are no charges to the vet or pet owner, anyone know different? Also, our vet sent a copy of the report with the findings, I have no idea what the results mean, just numbers. Has anyone had any experience with these blood tests? Hope this is just a mix up, I don't want to pay for something that has know meaning to us. Interestingly, the vet didn't seem to care much about the test results, just who was going to pay for it, maybe we need a new vet.


I have not had my guy's bloodwork done yet for the study since he was not feeling well, (better now) but I also thought that there were no charges being passed on. Let us know if you find out anything from CSU. I can send an email to them as well.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Re. charges for blood work at CSU, the charges were in error, Julia got back to me right away when I emailed her. They will contact the vet and let them know there is no charges.

Rookie seems happy, but losing weight even though we are feeding him more and adding special food. He acts like we are starving him to death, even after he has just had a meal, I guess it's the effect of the Pred. I was hoping he would stablize at some point, not sure how far this weight loss will go.


----------



## rbi99

Rookie's Dad said:


> Re. charges for blood work at CSU, the charges were in error, Julia got back to me right away when I emailed her. They will contact the vet and let them know there is no charges.
> 
> Rookie seems happy, but losing weight even though we are feeding him more and adding special food. He acts like we are starving him to death, even after he has just had a meal, I guess it's the effect of the Pred. I was hoping he would stablize at some point, not sure how far this weight loss will go.


At the level of preds he is on, he will never feel like he is full. Grin did things he never did, like go in the cat's room and eat her food, eat our other dog's food if any was left, etc. Any time he heard a sound in the kitchen he left me to see if he was going to get some food. He continued doing this until we dropped his dosage to the present amount which is 5 mgs every other day. Rookie isn't hungry, he only "thinks" he is. While that doesn't help him, you are not doing anything wrong by ignoring his requests. We took Grin up to four cups of food a day from three. He is back down to three now, but it took a few days for him to get used to three meals again instead of four. Hope Rookie gets to the point where his pred level is lower - good luck to both of you.


----------



## wjane

Wishing the both of you with Rookie and Grin the best. Take one day at a time and cherish each one that you have with your guys. I had my girl a little over 3 months after discovering bleeding in her abdomen (a likely hemangiosarcoma). In retrospect, it was the best 3 months I could have asked for. I will be forever grateful for that time. Sending prayers your way.


----------



## KathyL

I never heard of the study that Colorado State is doing, but I know they are well respected in their work with dogs with cancer. I would be disappointed with a vet who seemed so uninterested in my dog's well-being and even if the tests were not run through their clinic, I would think they could take 10 or 15 minutes to review the results with you. I hope Rookie and you have many more happy times.


----------



## rbi99

I should have added that we cut Grin's food back only after he started gaining his weight back. If he hadn't we would have continued to give him the additional food. His food is very expensive so we were more than glad when he reached this new point.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

KathyL said:


> I never heard of the study that Colorado State is doing, but I know they are well respected in their work with dogs with cancer. I would be disappointed with a vet who seemed so uninterested in my dog's well-being and even if the tests were not run through their clinic, I would think they could take 10 or 15 minutes to review the results with you. I hope Rookie and you have many more happy times.


If your interested, the info. is on the "Cancr Information for GR's" section. Posted as "Study looking for GR's 9 yrs or older w/or w/out cancer." Might not help our dogs, but hopfully could help GR's in the future.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

rbi99 said:


> I should have added that we cut Grin's food back only after he started gaining his weight back. If he hadn't we would have continued to give him the additional food. His food is very expensive so we were more than glad when he reached this new point.


Sounds like Rookie is acting just like Grin did on higher dosage, he is very focused on food, any sound in the kitchen he's up and on his way there. Hope we will get to a point where we can cut down on the Pred. Thx. for the info., hope Grin is doing well.


----------



## KathyL

Thank you for letting me know about the study. Having lost 4 goldens, I'm interested in this.

Edit: OK, I see it is part of the Morris Animal Foundation Study on goldens. I was aware of young goldens participating so this must be a comparative study. I'll have to look at Morris' website. thanks!


----------



## Ashley B

Rookie's Dad said:


> Re. charges for blood work at CSU, the charges were in error, Julia got back to me right away when I emailed her. They will contact the vet and let them know there is no charges.
> 
> Rookie seems happy, but losing weight even though we are feeding him more and adding special food. He acts like we are starving him to death, even after he has just had a meal, I guess it's the effect of the Pred. I was hoping he would stablize at some point, not sure how far this weight loss will go.


Thanks for the the update on the study charges! 

I am so glad to hear that rookie is happy! It sounds like you are enjoying each other My guy lost several lbs when he started the high doses of pred. He also had to go out a lot with the increased water intake and then started panting at night. All of that stopped after we weened him off. He was only on it for 5wks total but it took about a month to really notice a difference. He also gained the weight back. Different regimen than rookie but the side effects seem similar. I hope rookie's appetite levels off for you...


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Just wondering, why did you reduce the amt. of pred., was it because of good blood work or some other reason. I ask because our vet hasn't given us a reduction plan, it's stay on 20 to 30 mg per day. Our's is not a recovery plan, but just keep him stable and comfortable, she said we have maybe 3-4 months. But if he keeps losing weight, and panting all day, what's the point, I'm not sure that's keeping him comfortable. He seems happy and I'm NOT ready to pull the plug yet, just would like a little more direction and support from the vet. Just things I'm thinking about.


----------



## rbi99

Rookie's Dad said:


> Just wondering, why did you reduce the amt. of pred., was it because of good blood work or some other reason. I ask because our vet hasn't given us a reduction plan, it's stay on 20 to 30 mg per day. Our's is not a recovery plan, but just keep him stable and comfortable, she said we have maybe 3-4 months. But if he keeps losing weight, and panting all day, what's the point, I'm not sure that's keeping him comfortable. He seems happy and I'm NOT ready to pull the plug yet, just would like a little more direction and support from the vet. Just things I'm thinking about.


Not counting the original blood work that showed Grin was sick, he has had four other tests done, each sent away to an outside lab for testing because our vet says they can do a more thorough job of analyzing the results then they can in house. The second reading showed Grin's blood levels almost back to normal, the next two showed it was normal, and the most recent one showed his blood was perfect. With each positive test the dosage was dropped. When we stopped the chemo treatment after one bad session, the dosage was raised back to 30 mgs a day initially, then it was steadily reduced after that. Not sure what the plan is now as I don't know if he will stay on the 5 mgs every other day, or will eventually stop all together if he stays healthy.

The only negative reactions Grin had with the preds was his hunger and thirst, and those weird grunting noises he made. He never panted or lost any muscle mass. He did loose five pounds initially, and only got it back this past month. No hair loose, or vomiting, and he never got the runs or was constipated. In all honesty we think Grin was misdiagnosed. However, our vet and oncologists say that is highly improbable because two different samples were drawn from Grin and the tests were run by two different people. When the two tests were combined they both indicated Stage 5 Acute Leukemia. Whatever the case may be, we have been blessed for now with Grin in complete remission.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Thanks for all the info. on Pred., not sure what the future holds for Rookie. We are going to switch from 20 mg. everyday, to 30 mg. every other day. The objective is to keep the mass cell tumors from growing, if that's possible. The vet says there will be an end point in the future where the pred. no longer does any good, we just don't know when that will be. Most likely, other organs wil be effected, and then his health will take a down turn. Being in a holding pattern is hard, it is difficult to gauge the future, and hard to stay positive.

We are off to the cabin for a week or so, it's a long ride so we will see how Rookie does. No internet there, so I'll check in when we come back. Bones to all the Doggies!


----------



## amy22

Hope you all have a wonderful time!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Have fun!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99

Here's hoping your week in the woods was as fun as my two trips to our cabin was.


----------



## Ashley B

Also checking in on you and rookie...hope you had/are having a fun trip!


----------



## california gold

Have a wonderful trip and enjoy this special time together.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Back in town, Rookie did OK, not great. For the first time, he had some problems climing the stairs to the bedrooms. Rear legs are being effected by the Pred., to be expected I guess. We managed a short walk everyday, he enjoyed that, even chased a squirrel or two, but not very far. Going to the Vet today for a check-up, tumors are increasing in size and starting to effect his walking. Hope the Vet will have some helpful info. By the way, we received the results from the blood test being done by the Col. State Univ. G.R. Study. The test results were good, no problems in that area.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Perhaps he's just tired? Seems he's doing a lot. Now that he's home, just make him stay put as much as you can. Keep us posted. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99

I know that as he slows down you feel the pain and agony of the future. Let's hope that Rookie is pain free and that you get some more precious time with him - and that future be ******!!!


----------



## rbi99

******, you know, the thing that holds water back!!!


----------



## Rookie's Dad

rbi99 said:


> ******, you know, the thing that holds water back!!!


Got it, thx!


----------



## Ashley B

Welcome back....sorry to hear rookie did just "OK." Maverick had some muscle wasting with the pred as well which is hard to watch. He was on low grade dosage for his allergies a couple of years back too.

I just mentioned this on cuddy's thread, but you may want to check out one of those tummy harnesses with the handle. You can help support rookies hind quarters when he climbs the stairs. Not sure how well dogs tolerate them.

Hang in there....you two are in my thoughts. Hope your vet was able to provide some helpful info today.


----------



## dborgers

"Yesterday is history. Tomorrow is a mystery. Today is a gift. That's why they call it 'the present'." - M Scott Peck, "The Road Less Traveled"

Continue to enjoy each day. Carpe Diem (and tasty treats, Rookie).


----------



## *Laura*

Welcome back from your getaway. I'm thinking about you two.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Went to the Vet yesterday for a check-up, not sure why, I guess just for reassurance or maybe some new wonder drug. No such luck, tumors are growing together to form one large mass. Vet says that when the cancer reaches the lungs, that's about it. Rookie knows there is something wrong, it breaks my heart when he looks at me as if to say "Dad, what's wrong with me?" On a more positive note, he is still eating very well, and has gained 4 lbs, after losing 7 lbs. He still likes to ride in the car, but like Cuddy, he has trouble getting in, not so much getting out. Pray for the doggies!


----------



## rbi99

Rookie, Cuddy and Mav are always in my thoughts.


----------



## dborgers

Have you considered getting Rookie a dose of 'rescue protocol' like Adriamycin (Doxorubicin)? It just might buy you some more time. When Andy got it - both as part of the WM CHOP and as a rescue protocol when he came out of remission - he sailed right through. You'd never have known he had chemo except for the lymph nodes going back down. Just a thought ...


----------



## Rookie's Dad

We considered chemo, but with the Vet's input, and it really not altering the end result much, we decided not to go that route. We are doing our best just to keep him comfortable. The hard part is not knowing the "when" and how long. We believe, for us, it's the right course to take, but it's not an easy one. We always want to make it better, and make the bad go away, but this is more of a waiting game, no way to make it better. It may take days, weeks, or maybe months, no way to tell, that's the difficult part. But thanks for your suggestion.


----------



## Cuddysmom

As is Mr. G, rbi. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99

Isn't it amazing??? None of us knew each other from atom, nor did we know anything about anyone's dogs. Yet here we are now - truly a loving, caring family!!!


----------



## gold4me

Thank you for that quote. It is really something to think about each day.



dborgers said:


> "Yesterday is history. Tomorrow is a mystery. Today is a gift. That's why they call it 'the present'." - M Scott Peck, "The Road Less Traveled"
> 
> Continue to enjoy each day. Carpe Diem (and tasty treats, Rookie).


----------



## Ashley B

Praying for your Rookie! Glad to hear he gained some of the weight back but sad to hear about the tumors growing.


----------



## KathyL

rbi99 said:


> Isn't it amazing??? None of us knew each other from atom, nor did we know anything about anyone's dogs. Yet here we are now - truly a loving, caring family!!!


 You just said what I have thought so many times. It's just reassuring to know there are so many wonderful people around.


----------



## KathyL

Rookie's Dad, I'm glad you and Rookie had a chance to get away for awhile, but I'm sorry to hear that Rookie is showing some weakness in his hind legs. The idea of the harness sounds like it might be a good idea if you have a lot of stairs at your home. I think you're taking a good approach with Rookie and doing what he enjoys and keeping him as comfortable as possible. Sending positive thoughts and prayers for you two.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Rbi nailed it again. Sucky circumstances but here we are. I thank God for you guys nightly. Not kidding. I wish all our sick babies could meet each other. Oh what fun they'd have! Rookie could show them some CA beaches...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rookie's Dad

*In better times.*

Not much new to report, Rookie and I had cuddle time on the floor this AM while watching Meet The Press. Tumors seem to be bothering him some (on his side in front of his front leg), if you touch them, he wants to scratch at them. We are puting Excel Hydrocortisone lotion and/or Neopredef powder to help relieve the itching, it suppose to help, hope so. Any suggestions would be helpful (?) He is slowing down, I can almost tell from day to day, and his head has changed a lot. He used to have a lion head, now it's like a different dog, so sad. He has always been a very regal looking dog, can't believe how fast the change has happened. The photo is from better days.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Rick, I'm so sorry about Rook. Hopefully it's just a bad day and he'll rebound? Still praying for you...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ashley B

What a beautiful picture...you guys stay in my thoughts and prayers. 

The powder (and steroids amongst other things) have helped Mav's itching but it was allergy related. Hopefully someone here has advice for you or your vet has something else to help keep rookie more comfortable.


----------



## Dad2Buddy

So sorry to hear about Rookie. I lost my boy just 2 months ago at age 9.5 to cancer. Your doing everything you can to keep him comfortable and that's all you can do. Praying for your Rookie to have more good days! I wish these wonderful companions didn't have to leave us so soon, it seems so unfair. I still cry when I think of Buddy, I miss him so much! Goldens are so very special.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Dad2Buddy said:


> So sorry to hear about Rookie. I lost my boy just 2 months ago at age 9.5 to cancer. Your doing everything you can to keep him comfortable and that's all you can do. Praying for your Rookie to have more good days! I wish these wonderful companions didn't have to leave us so soon, it seems so unfair. I still cry when I think of Buddy, I miss him so much! Goldens are so very special.


Rookie is the same age, 9.5, the first operation to remove the MCT was last Aug., it's been a rollercoster every since. It seem's 9 to 10 years for Goldens is about the norm when cancer is present, and I understand that is 50 to 60% of the time, as Cuddy's Mom says "Really sucks!"


----------



## rbi99

I am so very sorry. This does not appear to be a bad day kind of thing and you are more aware of this then any of us. Again, so very, very sorry. Here is a link to a website that has all kinds of pet urns and memorials- I hope this doesn't offend you at this time, but I know when it is Grin's time I will do something like this:

Pet Memorials | Pet Grave Markers


----------



## Rookie's Dad

rbi99 said:


> I am so very sorry. This does not appear to be a bad day kind of thing and you are more aware of this then any of us. Again, so very, very sorry. Here is a link to a website that has all kinds of pet urns and memorials- I hope this doesn't offend you at this time, but I know when it is Grin's time I will do something like this:
> 
> Pet Memorials | Pet Grave Markers


No, it does'nt offend me, as a matter of fact I have been wondering what the final steps might be. I've been thinking about pet urns and memorials and such, so your link is helpful, thank you. By the way, it was a better day for Rookie today.


----------



## Cuddysmom

I had a feeling Rook would rebound!!! He's truly amazing 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tob

Rookie's Dad said:


> Rookie is the same age, 9.5, the first operation to remove the MCT was last Aug., it's been a rollercoster every since. It seem's 9 to 10 years for Goldens is about the norm when cancer is present, and I understand that is 50 to 60% of the time, as Cuddy's Mom says "Really sucks!"


I am so so sorry about Rookie. Spend as much time with him as you can.
You are definitely not alone. We have been through the same thing as we lost our 10 year old Girl exactly four weeks ago. She had tumors under both sides of her arms (armpits?). We also had operation to remove a huge one on her shoulder previously. But after the operation, 2 or more started to grow again. It happened really fast and I decided to let her go when she didn't eat for 3 days. I made sure she didn't suffer. She was very beautiful when she left, the prettiest I have ever seen her.

I have no words to comfort you and your family because I know it is very very hard. And I am very sorry. I pray that you and family will be strong enough to get through this.


----------



## Cuddysmom

I'm so sorry, tob


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tob

Rookie's Dad said:


> Not much new to report, Rookie and I had cuddle time on the floor this AM while watching Meet The Press. Tumors seem to be bothering him some (on his side in front of his front leg), if you touch them, he wants to scratch at them. We are puting Excel Hydrocortisone lotion and/or Neopredef powder to help relieve the itching, it suppose to help, hope so. Any suggestions would be helpful (?) He is slowing down, I can almost tell from day to day, and his head has changed a lot. He used to have a lion head, now it's like a different dog, so sad. He has always been a very regal looking dog, can't believe how fast the change has happened. The photo is from better days.


Rookie is beautiful! I am sorry if I was too negative in my last post. Not really helping I know.

Keeping Rookie in our prayers! Stay positive. Praying that angels will watch Rookie and help him make it through this ordeal.


----------



## Karen519

*Rookie's Dad*



Rookie's Dad said:


> Not much new to report, Rookie and I had cuddle time on the floor this AM while watching Meet The Press. Tumors seem to be bothering him some (on his side in front of his front leg), if you touch them, he wants to scratch at them. We are puting Excel Hydrocortisone lotion and/or Neopredef powder to help relieve the itching, it suppose to help, hope so. Any suggestions would be helpful (?) He is slowing down, I can almost tell from day to day, and his head has changed a lot. He used to have a lion head, now it's like a different dog, so sad. He has always been a very regal looking dog, can't believe how fast the change has happened. The photo is from better days.


I am so SAD to hear this! I know you are treasuring every moment with your beloved boy! Keeping you both in my prayers-I know how much you love one another. Like Steve Harlin says, I BELIEVE we will be reunited with them!


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Tob, no you are not too negative, just sharing your experience. I know what the end result will be, and the support from all the good people on the forum helps soften the journey. Just wish there was a magic pill to make things better. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Karen519

*Rookie's Dad*



Rookie's Dad said:


> Tob, no you are not too negative, just sharing your experience. I know what the end result will be, and the support from all the good people on the forum helps soften the journey. Just wish there was a magic pill to make things better. Thank you for sharing.


Rookie's Dad

I wish there was a MAGIC PILL, too!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Losing your dog is very trying experience. I think it really helps to have some plans in place. Maybe a tree or shrub planted in their honor or their paw prints recorded, a memorial of some kind or really anything you might feel is the best way to make that connection with them once they've crossed the bridge. I know one of the things that made me feel a little better was just having my girls paw prints on a slate Gone Fishing plaque I bought.

But don't be surprised if Rookie decides the time just isn't right and decides to hang on to be there for that Fall run of Salmon & Steelhead. As I told you my girl out lasted the vet's prediction by several months. My thoughts are with you & Rookie.

Pete & Woody


----------



## dborgers

Rookie's Dad said:


> Not much new to report, Rookie and I had cuddle time on the floor this AM while watching Meet The Press. Tumors seem to be bothering him some (on his side in front of his front leg), if you touch them, he wants to scratch at them. We are puting Excel Hydrocortisone lotion and/or Neopredef powder to help relieve the itching, it suppose to help, hope so. Any suggestions would be helpful (?) He is slowing down, I can almost tell from day to day, and his head has changed a lot. He used to have a lion head, now it's like a different dog, so sad. He has always been a very regal looking dog, can't believe how fast the change has happened. The photo is from better days.


The most important thing hasn't changed: Rookie's spirit. 

We all get gray and so on when we reach old age. Doesn't change how or who we are inside.  If you're like I've been with boys who came into my life young and left this Earth in old age, you look at Rookie and see the boy he's been for most of his life with you.

Continued days full of Rookie love to you


----------



## wjane

Keeping Rookie in my prayers.


----------



## rbi99

When it becomes time for Grin to pass onto the next life, it will be the saddest day of my life up to the present. There will be no words that comfort me until I finish my mourning. I will have him cremated, and when I too shall pass some of his ashes will be with me. More so then ever, be there now for your warrior. Though you see him now in a sickened state, your real memories of Rookie will be those you lived over and over with him. That is the beauty of a noble relationship, because those glorious memories will never become old or sick. Most importantly, they will never fade away. If you haven't framed a treasured picture of Rookie and yourself, now might be a good time to sort through them and find it. It will bring smiles to your face, and make your heart beat for joy, especially during these sad and trying days.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

*My Best Buddy*

I look a little rough in this photo, but Rookie and I sit on the bench, drink a beer, and watch for salmon swiming up the creek. It's a special time, and I'll aways remember it.


----------



## Cuddysmom

He always looks freshly brushed!! Is he or is he just like that? Handsome little devil! He has a long time left. I can tell by his eyes. And I'm rarely wrong. Seriously! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

And God, I looooove Goldwn pawns. He's got perfect paws 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl

Each and every one of us is born with a fatal disease called Life. Our lives end to make room for the babies that come after us. That doesn't make it hurt any less for the ones left behind.

My Joker is now 13.5 years old and the news about his health is...well...mixed. He has bad days and good days...just like me. We both ache a bit and neither of us is as young as we used to be...never will be again. He is wiser than I am, but that is nothing new. He is a patient teacher who keeps trying to bring me along. "Live now," he says, "and enjoy the time we have together without borrowing grief from another time." I try to listen and comply, but it isn't easy.

Every dog story has a sad ending, but we try to enjoy each moment to that point and celebrate the gifts they share with us.

Wishing you and Rookie many more happy days,
Lucy


----------



## Cuddysmom

Lucy nailed it. Wow 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Cuddysmom said:


> He always looks freshly brushed!! Is he or is he just like that? Handsome little devil! He has a long time left. I can tell by his eyes. And I'm rarely wrong. Seriously!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes, he is always like that, he has a great fur coat, always looks like he has just been brushed, we were lucky I guess. Me, on the other hand, don't look like I've just been brushed, at least that's what my wife says.


----------



## dborgers

Rookie is such a handsome guy. 

Carpe Diem (and tasty treats too, Rookie )


----------



## dborgers

I prescribe peach frozen yogurt for Rookie. A big spoonful 1x or 2x's daily. Smush it into the sides of his bowl so he licks it instead of inhaling it in one bite. It's refreshing, tasty, and a healthy treat to boot.

Doctor's orders! 

- Dr. Danny


----------



## Cuddysmom

Zoom in on those paws!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Listen to Dr. Danny!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

BTW, any flavor of frozen yogurt you can find at the supermarket will do.

That's directly from the pages of The Journal of Medicine That Makes Dogs Smile

- Dr. Danny


----------



## Karen519

*Rookie's Dad*

I bet Rookie would love the frozen yogurt and I think you SHOULD FRAME that picture of you and Rookie!!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Agree with Karen 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rookie's Dad

dborgers said:


> BTW, any flavor of frozen yogurt you can find at the supermarket will do.
> 
> That's directly from the pages of The Journal of Medicine That Makes Dogs Smile
> 
> - Dr. Danny


Thank you Dr. Danny, Rookie likes yogurt, he really doesn't care if it's flavored or not, it's all the same to him I guess. He gets a spoonful most every night, but I might go to the Supermarket and get a special treat. He didn't have a very good night last night, so a special treat is in order. Thx.


----------



## BarbaraZelenak

So sorry about Rookie. I'm in the same situation with my Murphy. He's 10 and half and has soft tissue sarcoma on his leg that is getting worse and worse as the days go by. I can't stand to see him suffer any longer.


----------



## Cuddysmom

What's wrong with Rook? 

Barbara- you're in good company 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rookie's Dad

BarbaraZelenak said:


> So sorry about Rookie. I'm in the same situation with my Murphy. He's 10 and half and has soft tissue sarcoma on his leg that is getting worse and worse as the days go by. I can't stand to see him suffer any longer.


I completely understand your concern, as I have said before, it's sooooo hard when there isn't much you can do to fix a very bad problem. No magic pill, maybe someday, lets hope. Best of luck to you, fight the good fight.


----------



## california gold

I hope rookie has a better day today and that the yogurt made him happy.


----------



## Karen519

*Barbara*



BarbaraZelenak said:


> So sorry about Rookie. I'm in the same situation with my Murphy. He's 10 and half and has soft tissue sarcoma on his leg that is getting worse and worse as the days go by. I can't stand to see him suffer any longer.


Barbara

I am so very sorry that you and Murphy are going through this. Hope we can be of some comfort!


----------



## Karen519

*Rookie*

Hope that Rookie liked his yogurt!


----------



## Ashley B

Hope rookie has perked back up today....thinking of you guys. Love the picture, such a great memory captured.


----------



## Jennifer1

I hope Rookie has perked up.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Rookie did perk up a bit today, we went to coffee at Peet's (like Starbucks) to meet with the guys, sat outside, he had a good morning. Strange, yesterday not so good, last night not so good, today better. Me on the other hand, after not getting much sleep, not so good, this is such a up and down trip.


----------



## bemyangell

So sorry you are going through this. Enjoy every moment you can. Huggssss


----------



## Ashley B

So glad to hear Rookie perked up today...maybe it was the smell of coffee that gave him a boost i hope you can get some sleep to recharge physically and emotionally.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Hip hip hooray!! Get 'em, Rookie! Can't no one hold you down!! Keep getting better. That's a demand, little boy


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## olliversmom

So sorry you are going thru this rollercoaster ride but glad rookie is feeling bit better. We had lotsa good days and some bad ones after Homer got sick but we tried real hard to live in that moment. Not worry too far down the road. There is such reward to be found  My best wishes  robin


----------



## Jennifer1

I'm glad he has perked up a little. You are right, it is a roller coaster.


----------



## rbi99

We are condemned to be human. When Rookie has a good day you cannot help but think/hope that maybe things will change for the good (maybe not a full lifetime kind of thing), and your spirits pick up. Then the inevitable bad days follow. Lucky for us that our pets do not experience it like this. It is easy for us to say live in the day, but we cannot help but also live for the future. Hopefully Rookie can string a nice set of good days together so that both of you can have some fun times and you get some much needed rest!!!


----------



## Rookie's Dad

*A Good Day*

Had a good day yesterday, Rookie and I sat outside and watched the Red Tail hawks making lazy circles in the sky.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Aww, what a sweet looking boy he is! I'm glad you're having a good day.


----------



## oakleysmommy

Rookie's Dad said:


> I look a little rough in this photo, but Rookie and I sit on the bench, drink a beer, and watch for salmon swiming up the creek. It's a special time, and I'll aways remember it.



He's gorgeous! What a sweet boy. Keep fighting❤


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Precious boy. Is he rotten yet?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Cuddysmom said:


> Precious boy. Is he rotten yet?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Well, not yet, but he's getting there. Went to coffee again today, with GR friends (the Fri. group), they forgot to bring treats for Rookie, so they went to the supermarket just to get some. Maybe he is spoiled, hummm.


----------



## Cuddysmom

FORGOT?!? The nerve!! Glad they rectified. 

But something tells me he was way spoiled before your group meeting. Just saying 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Rookie's Dad said:


> Well, not yet, but he's getting there. Went to coffee again today, with GR friends (the Fri. group), they forgot to bring treats for Rookie, so they went to the supermarket just to get some. Maybe he is spoiled, hummm.


Just read your thread. You're not alone! Go to The Doc Cancer Survival Guide.com and read asap! Get the K-9 Immunity now. Lives are being extended with these nutracuticals and help with the information in the book. The GR rescue I foster with uses K-9 with great results for their rescued goldens that have cancer - including our Dancer. Our oncologist advised me to start Dancer on it K-9 Immunity. Sending prayers and healing thoughts for you and Rookie!. ? Jeanie

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathyL

Happy to see you and Rookie enjoying the day. He sure is beautiful.


----------



## Lucky Penny

What a great picture of you two!


----------



## HolDaisy

I'm glad to see you and Rookie having fun chilling out. He's such a lovely boy, sending lots of positive vibes his way!


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Rookie has started scratching at his tumors on his side, I'm looking for suggestions to help him out. We are using socks, t-shirts, itch meds, and Neopredef powder, problem is one good scratch and he opens them up. Any thoughts?


----------



## dborgers

I left this suggestion on the other thread. 

ThunderShirt:


----------



## Cuddysmom

Scratching as in its bothering him!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99

I am going to take a guess and say you built that deck you're sitting on with Rookie. Nice deck, nice dog - and you're not so bad yourself!!!


----------



## Rookie's Dad

rbi99 said:


> I am going to take a guess and say you built that deck you're sitting on with Rookie. Nice deck, nice dog - and you're not so bad yourself!!!


You're right, I built the deck with a little help, it was a fun project. Me on the othe hand, is feeling a little older, the big 70 today.


----------



## rbi99

Rookie's Dad said:


> You're right, I built the deck with a little help, it was a fun project. Me on the othe hand, is feeling a little older, the big 70 today.


I hit 63 on 3/30. I'm going to have to start calling you sir from now on!!!


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Thanks a lot!


----------



## ang.suds

Thinking of you and Rookie. These guys sure do leave imprints on our hearts. You are definitely not alone. Keep leaning on this forum for support. It certainly helped me immensely as we lost our Jack three weeks ago, tomorrow.
Best wishes. Enjoy every hug.


----------



## Capt Jack

Happy Birthday! Hope you & Rookie have a great day. Heck 70 isn't so bad I've only got 20 years to get there. SIR LOL


----------



## Karen519

*Birthday*

Hope you and Rookie are enjoying today!


----------



## rbi99

I forgot to mention something that might be very important regarding the K9 Immunity. The suggested dosage for a 80+ lb dog in remission is three wafers a day. However, if a dog is not in remission the dosage doubles. I would not be able to pay $84 a month for wafers unless I cut out other things, but then adding in extra vet visits, etc., there comes a point where the money just isn't there. I contacted the company when Grin was still sick and they said that three wafers was better than none.


----------



## JeanieBeth

Rookie's Dad said:


> Not much new to report, Rookie and I had cuddle time on the floor this AM while watching Meet The Press. Tumors seem to be bothering him some (on his side in front of his front leg), if you touch them, he wants to scratch at them. We are puting Excel Hydrocortisone lotion and/or Neopredef powder to help relieve the itching, it suppose to help, hope so. Any suggestions would be helpful (?) He is slowing down, I can almost tell from day to day, and his head has changed a lot. He used to have a lion head, now it's like a different dog, so sad. He has always been a very regal looking dog, can't believe how fast the change has happened. The photo is from better days.


Oh how I love this picture of Rookie! He looks as if he has learned the secrets of the world and he's taking it all the love in. ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

tob said:


> I am so so sorry about Rookie. Spend as much time with him as you can.
> You are definitely not alone. We have been through the same thing as we lost our 10 year old Girl exactly four weeks ago. She had tumors under both sides of her arms (armpits?). We also had operation to remove a huge one on her shoulder previously. But after the operation, 2 or more started to grow again. It happened really fast and I decided to let her go when she didn't eat for 3 days. I made sure she didn't suffer. She was very beautiful when she left, the prettiest I have ever seen her.
> 
> I have no words to comfort you and your family because I know it is very very hard. And I am very sorry. I pray that you and family will be strong enough to get through this.


Hugs TOB. I'm so sorry.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Rookie's Dad said:


> I look a little rough in this photo, but Rookie and I sit on the bench, drink a beer, and watch for salmon swiming up the creek. It's a special time, and I'll aways remember it.


After Dakota passed at 14 the precious memories - often simple little things - were what got me through the river of grief. Hang on tight to those. For now, living in the moment is everything. ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

GoldensGirl said:


> Each and every one of us is born with a fatal disease called Life. Our lives end to make room for the babies that come after us. That doesn't make it hurt any less for the ones left behind.
> 
> My Joker is now 13.5 years old and the news about his health is...well...mixed. He has bad days and good days...just like me. We both ache a bit and neither of us is as young as we used to be...never will be again. He is wiser than I am, but that is nothing new. He is a patient teacher who keeps trying to bring me along. "Live now," he says, "and enjoy the time we have together without borrowing grief from another time." I try to listen and comply, but it isn't easy.
> 
> Every dog story has a sad ending, but we try to enjoy each moment to that point and celebrate the gifts they share with us.
> 
> Wishing you and Rookie many more happy days,
> Lucy


Well said. Thank you. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Rookie's Dad said:


> You're right, I built the deck with a little help, it was a fun project. Me on the othe hand, is feeling a little older, the big 70 today.


?Happy Birthday? Older and better I always say!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rookie's Dad

So many kind comments from members, both old and new, and suggestions that help when you don't know quite what to do. And the support from folks who have gone through the loss of a best friend, I'll tell you its really something! There are not many times in your life when a unknown person, such as myself, can get the response and suport that I and others have received on this site. Again, I want to thank everyone for that. 

Rookie had an OK day today, seems his mornings and afternoons are better than evenings and nights. Tumors continue to grow, very difficult to look at, not sure how he can handle it. I have to be sure not to be sad when I try and doctor him, he picks up on it real quick. He is a great dog, and I will miss him very much.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Oh wow. I could have written this! Perfectly said! Ditto

Come on, Rook. Knock it off. It's Spring now. Let's enjoy it, buddy! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1

Please give Rook a hug. And give yourself one too.


----------



## tikiandme

I hope you and Rookie have many more good days together.


----------



## Goldens R Great

I'm sorry, I haven't been following this thread until today. What a sweet face Rookie has and what a great dad you are to him. I'm so glad you've been receiving such nice support from everyone during this very tough time. Hugs to Rookie!


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you and Rookie.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Hi all, we will be out of touch for a week or so, well check in and report when we get back. Rookie is so so, we are hoping he can make the trip to the cabin ok, he is having problems getting into and out of the SUV, but I give him a lift and it seems to work. Best of luck to all the doggies! Happy Easter.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni

I hope you all have a wonderful trip and my best to all of you.

This is really the best and the worst of times, I know too well. Bittersweet doesn't begin to cover it...

Happy trails,

Donna


----------



## KathyL

Hoping you and Rookie have a wonderful Easter at the cabin.


----------



## Jennifer1

I hope you have a good cabin trip


----------



## Cuddysmom

Have a great trip! He will be fine. I know it. I expect pictures when you get back. Please relax and enjoy your time with your son!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

Have a super fun trip. We'll be thinking about you both.


----------



## Goldens R Great

That's great you're taking Rookie on a trip. Have a good week!


----------



## rbi99

Goldens R Great said:


> That's great you're taking Rookie on a trip. Have a good week!


Wow, you lost three dogs in one year, that had to be most painful.


----------



## *Laura*

Have a good week. Have fun Rookie


----------



## Karen519

*Rookie*

Hope you all have a beautiful trip!


----------



## JeanieBeth

Rookie's Dad said:


> So many kind comments from members, both old and new, and suggestions that help when you don't know quite what to do. And the support from folks who have gone through the loss of a best friend, I'll tell you its really something! There are not many times in your life when a unknown person, such as myself, can get the response and suport that I and others have received on this site. Again, I want to thank everyone for that.
> 
> Rookie had an OK day today, seems his mornings and afternoons are better than evenings and nights. Tumors continue to grow, very difficult to look at, not sure how he can handle it. I have to be sure not to be sad when I try and doctor him, he picks up on it real quick. He is a great dog, and I will miss him very much.


Ouch. ? 
You are Rookie's hero and loved completly by him. You must have superpowers to ride the cancer roller coaster of grief. Give Rookie a big O'l hug for me. Hang in there.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Rookie's Dad said:


> Hi all, we will be out of touch for a week or so, well check in and report when we get back. Rookie is so so, we are hoping he can make the trip to the cabin ok, he is having problems getting into and out of the SUV, but I give him a lift and it seems to work. Best of luck to all the doggies! Happy Easter.


That's a great idea, especially if it's a place filled with great times and memories. Happy Easter. ???

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

Hoping you have a wonderful trip filled with special memories x


----------



## rbi99

I am taking your absence here as a good thing. You guys are having so much fun at the cabin you decided to stay another week!!!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Hurry back! I need an update!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Back from the cabin, things did not go so well, and today has not been a good day. Not sure I can give you a good update right now, waiting for the vet to call, alot going on, could use some positive thoughts.


----------



## rbi99

While this is a cancer forum, the news lately has really been horrible. Sorry about Rookie. While you were gone mostly bad news was forthcoming from the rest of us.


----------



## wjane

I'm sorry to hear that. I will keep Rookie in my prayers. Every time I hear sad cancer news it brings tears to my eyes. Our babies don't deserve this but thank God they have such loving folks to hold them through it all.


----------



## mainegirl

Thoughts and prayers coming your way for strength and peace
Beth, moose and angel


----------



## GoldensGirl

Holding you and Rookie in my thoughts and prayers...


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni

Sending hopes for peace and healing your way...I'm sorry things have taken a bad turn.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Sending positive thoughts your way. I'm sorry to hear things didn't go as well as you would have liked. Hopefully your vet will have something up his sleeve to help out Rookie.

Pete & Woody


----------



## Ivyacres

I wish your trip had gone better. Sending good thoughts to Rookie.


----------



## Goldens R Great

I'm so sorry your trip didn't go well. I'm sending positive thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## tikiandme

Good thoughts being sent out to Rookie and you....


----------



## Daisygirl4440

He is beautiful...love every moment!


----------



## Rookie's Dad

FeatherRiverSam said:


> Sending positive thoughts your way. I'm sorry to hear things didn't go as well as you would have liked. Hopefully your vet will have something up his sleeve to help out Rookie.
> 
> Pete & Woody


Thx. Pete, not sure how long he's got, but we will make the best of it. By the way, my fishing buddy is on the mend, he's going pig hunting this week. Look's like we will do a drift this Fall, and will have extra room in the boat.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Rookie update: While at the cabin, Rookie's tumors started to bleed badly, we had to use large 3x5" surgical pads, and tear up a sheet to tie around his middle. After 3 days, we were able to stop most of the bleeding, thought we would loose him. He has lost much of his strength, and I have to lift him in the car. He has also started to have diarrhea, not sure if it's from the pred. or from the tramadol. He has been on pred and tramadol for about 2.5 months. Today he has been vomiting, 4 times so far, not good. Vet called, said these are side effects from the tumors and meds., great! If he wasn't eating and drinking fine, then we would have a better idea of what to do. So now what, guess we need to remember, it's his quality of life that's important, not ours.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Nope. Can't be. We don't need this this week. Happy you're back but needed better news. Please keep us posted. Will be thinking of you


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Cuddysmom said:


> Nope. Can't be. We don't need this this week. Happy you're back but needed better news. Please keep us posted. Will be thinking of you
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks, sent you a PM today, sorry I wasn't here for Cuddy.


----------



## SandyK

Sorry you had a rough weekend with Rookies tumors bleeding. My thoughts and prayers continue for you both.


----------



## JeanieBeth

How I hoped for wonderful stories of your great getaway with Rookie.
It's so hard to let go. Only you, Rookie and the Man know when it's time. 
I'm sending prayers and cyber hugs for you and Rookie. ??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Rookie's Dad*



Rookie's Dad said:


> Rookie update: While at the cabin, Rookie's tumors started to bleed badly, we had to use large 3x5" surgical pads, and tear up a sheet to tie around his middle. After 3 days, we were able to stop most of the bleeding, thought we would loose him. He has lost much of his strength, and I have to lift him in the car. He has also started to have diarrhea, not sure if it's from the pred. or from the tramadol. He has been on pred and tramadol for about 2.5 months. Today he has been vomiting, 4 times so far, not good. Vet called, said these are side effects from the tumors and meds., great! If he wasn't eating and drinking fine, then we would have a better idea of what to do. So now what, guess we need to remember, it's his quality of life that's important, not ours.


Keeping Rookie and you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## FAL guy

What a beautifu boy! I know you are grabbing every great Golden moment.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

That quality of life question is a tough one to answer...a lot of us here have had to struggle with it as hard as it is. But the bottom line is this decision is always made with our dogs, our very best friend, best interest at heart. For me it's the toughest part of sharing your life with so true a companion.

On a happier note I'm glad to hear your fishing partner is on the mend. Good rowers are hard to find.  And thanks Rick for the invite. Fall fishing is definitely my favorite time of the year to wet a line. Cooler temps, beautiful colors and willing fish - it just doesn't get much better. I still haven't had my boat out, much to my dogs chagrin...we're both hoping it won't be too much longer. With the warming temps the bugs start getting more active as do the fish, well you know the story. I'll do my best to get out as soon as possible.

Best wishes and good thoughts continue to come your way...

Pete & Woody


----------



## Capt Jack

Sending out prayers to you & Rookie


----------



## ang.suds

Thinking about you and Rookie today.


----------



## Lucky Penny

Sending you and Rookie my thoughts.


----------



## wjane

Sorry to hear you are going through this awful time - prayers for you and Rookie.


----------



## oakleysmommy

Just wanted you to know I'm thinking of you❤


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## california gold

Thinking of you and Rookie.....


----------



## Jennifer1

Thinking of you and Rookie.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Update please

(I didn't get a PM. Stupid computers!)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Sending Rookie love and hugs. Thinking about you guys all day.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Rookie's Dad*

Praying for Rookie and you!


----------



## swishywagga

Hugs and prayers said for you and Rookie x


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Cuddysmom said:


> Update please
> 
> (I didn't get a PM. Stupid computers!)
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I sent you another one, mostly to let you know how sorry I was that we were not here to add our support when Cuddy went to the bridge. I have read and re-read you're bridge post several times, each time I have trouble seeing (tears).


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Rookie had a better day today, at least the vomiting and diarrhea have stopped for now. We cut the pred. to 20 mg every other day, not sure it's doing any good anyway, maybe we can sleep better. Not sure, but I think he is developing small tumors on his neck and one on the inside of his lip. We need to keep a pad and a wrap around him most of the time, tumors are still bleeding some. I thought about including some pics, because maybe they might be helpful to others with mast cell tumors, but I have a hard time looking at them myself. If anyone thinks pictures would help them, maybe I could PM to them.


----------



## hubbub

Thoughts and prayers for you and Rookie.


----------



## JeanieBeth

Rookie's Dad said:


> Rookie had a better day today, at least the vomiting and diarrhea have stopped for now. We cut the pred. to 20 mg every other day, not sure it's doing any good anyway, maybe we can sleep better. Not sure, but I think he is developing small tumors on his neck and one on the inside of his lip. We need to keep a pad and a wrap around him most of the time, tumors are still bleeding some. I thought about including some pics, because maybe they might be helpful to others with mast cell tumors, but I have a hard time looking at them myself. If anyone thinks pictures would help them, maybe I could PM to them.


You are a good man. My heart hurts for what you and Rookie are going through. My beautiful Tori had feline, rabies induced fibrosarcoma. She had a pea size lump on her neck, had radical surgery to remove it only to have it grow back and rupture. I can only imagine what Rookie and you are going through. It's awful. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tucker's mommy

My heart goes out to ALL of you on this thread who are dealing with a pending loss. I just lost a kitty last week to cancer (she was 14) - my golden, Tucker is only three, but boy did our recent loss remind me of how short these little furballs lives' are!!!! Pets are family. There's nothing more to say. My prayers are with you all!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Hi Rick. Still no PM but thank you for thinking of us. (I only tell you that so you don't think I'm ignoring you). STOP feeling bad about not being here. You have enough to deal with! You've been a great friend and I know you're there in spirit. You've helped the two of us SO MUCH!

I feel your pain so much right now. I was just there. It's an awful, gut wrenching feeling to not be able to help your son. It eats away at you. It's miserable and un-ending. It's stressful to the max. Please know that you have a world full of friends to support you. But it sounds like he's a bit better. Enjoy that! Get done rest and get your butt back here with an update tomorrow. I'm keeping you in my prayers. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Tucker's- so sorry for your loss. It's the pits!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99

All I can say is that I am thinking of both of you.


----------



## california gold

Rookie is very lucky to be loved and cared for so much. I'm sure if he could talk he would tell you the same. Keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## Karen519

*Rookie*



california gold said:


> Rookie is very lucky to be loved and cared for so much. I'm sure if he could talk he would tell you the same. Keeping you in my thoughts.


I agree with California Gold. I KNOW that if Rookie could talk he would tell you how much he loves you and how grateful he is to you.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

I'm trouble writing about Rookie today, I've been with him every minute today, yesterday and the day before. The tumors on his side are bleeding, they are so very hard to look at, I try and clean them every hour or so, but it doesn't help. I think the bridge time is near, but my wife is not on the same page, what to do (?) Part of the problem we are having is that he still loves to eat, is drinking fine, and will get up and go the the kitchen if he thinks a treat is involved. On the other side of it, the tumors are growing, bleeding, and seem to be spreading, it is very gross. He wants me to be near him, I know that he knows things are not well, and I think he sometimes is alittle afraid. He will lay his tounge in my hand and leave it there for 4 or 5 sec., as if to say "Dad I love you, I don't understand what's happing to me and want you near." Then I wll bury my head in his neck fur and tell him what a great doggie he is, and that he is the best doggie ever. He is my best buddy, and I love him alot!


----------



## ang.suds

Oh I'm so sorry to hear your struggles. These dogs are like our kids. It is that dreaded time where it almost feels like you are floating, things don't seem tangible or real, it's so hard. Heavy hearts bc we love so much. Thank-you for sharing your story and there are many people thinking of you and supporting you on this forum. Thinking of you and Rookie and so happy that there are dog lovers like you in this world to give these beautiful dogs such great lives. Hugs to you and your wife and dear Rookie.


----------



## Karen519

*Rookie's Dad*



Rookie's Dad said:


> I'm trouble writing about Rookie today, I've been with him every minute today, yesterday and the day before. The tumors on his side are bleeding, they are so very hard to look at, I try and clean them every hour or so, but it doesn't help. I think the bridge time is near, but my wife is not on the same page, what to do (?) Part of the problem we are having is that he still loves to eat, is drinking fine, and will get up and go the the kitchen if he thinks a treat is involved. On the other side of it, the tumors are growing, bleeding, and seem to be spreading, it is very gross. He wants me to be near him, I know that he knows things are not well, and I think he sometimes is alittle afraid. He will lay his tounge in my hand and leave it there for 4 or 5 sec., as if to say "Dad I love you, I don't understand what's happing to me and want you near." Then I wll bury my head in his neck fur and tell him what a great doggie he is, and that he is the best doggie ever. He is my best buddy, and I love him alot!


Rookies Dad: My heart is just breaking for Rookie and you. Have you tried telling your wife that you both have to what is best and kindest for Rookie.
Are you both home with Rookie all day?


----------



## Cuddysmom

Oh Rick. My heart is absolutely breaking for you. You're such a good daddy. Please remember that. He knows it to. I wish I could come help you. I would in a minute. All I can do is pray for you. I'll do it overtime, I promise. This is the worst. I'm so so sorry


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Karen519 said:


> Rookies Dad: My heart is just breaking for Rookie and you. Have you tried telling your wife that you both have to what is best and kindest for Rookie.
> Are you both home with Rookie all day?


Yes, we've tryed to discuss it, but each time the tears come and it never get's finished. I am home most of the day, and when I'm not she is home. We try and not let Rookie be by himself (this has just happened in the past 2 weeks) because we don't know what might happen. We are going to the vet Thursday, and will try and get some direction, that will help my wife and I decide what action to take. We do know what the end is, just don't want to except it I suppose, I always think of it as some time in the future, not tomorrow. But I do believe a day early is better than a minute to late, just wish I knew when that day was. As many have said, it's very hard. Thank you for caring.


----------



## hubbub

I know what you mean when you say you're having a hard time writing about Rookie. I feel the same way about my girl and haven't been able to bring myself to update her thread for several days. In some way, I think it's a combination of not being able to write quickly enough to keep up with my thoughts and seeing my thoughts might make me feel crazier (with grief) than I already feel at times. I'll continue to keep Rookie and you all at the top of my thoughts.


----------



## JeanieBeth

Rookie's Dad said:


> I'm trouble writing about Rookie today, I've been with him every minute today, yesterday and the day before. The tumors on his side are bleeding, they are so very hard to look at, I try and clean them every hour or so, but it doesn't help. I think the bridge time is near, but my wife is not on the same page, what to do (?) Part of the problem we are having is that he still loves to eat, is drinking fine, and will get up and go the the kitchen if he thinks a treat is involved. On the other side of it, the tumors are growing, bleeding, and seem to be spreading, it is very gross. He wants me to be near him, I know that he knows things are not well, and I think he sometimes is alittle afraid. He will lay his tounge in my hand and leave it there for 4 or 5 sec., as if to say "Dad I love you, I don't understand what's happing to me and want you near." Then I wll bury my head in his neck fur and tell him what a great doggie he is, and that he is the best doggie ever. He is my best buddy, and I love him alot!


Ugh...Crying with you. ?
Stay with him and spend every minute you can at his side. Is he in pain? Is he licking at the tumors? Does he pant or pace? They often don't show us they're in pain. For Rookie, you and your wife need to be on the same page. Decide together when it's time. Hopefully you'll both know or Rook will let you know. Grief is a lonely process paved with stages. No right or wrong. Personally when it's my time I don't want to suffer and God willing, let me go with dignity. This is what our golden kids deserve too. I'm so very sorry. As I do every night, saying a prayer for your family. Give beautiful boy a hug for me..

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99

Please forgive me if I am speaking out of line. You need to do what is best for Rookie. Not being able to face this horrible decision is understandable, but not facing it may not be best for Rookie. I know how much you love your boy, that is not up for debate. Rookie, like Grin, has been so fortunate to have found the home he has. But as you describe his deteriorating condition, I just wonder. I am walking in your shoes right now also, but I am fortunate that Grin is in no pain or discomfort at this time. His days are numbered, and I will soon be facing the same agonizing decision you are. You will do what is best for Rookie - you always have. I debated a long time before responding. Again, if I offended you, please forgive me, that was not my intention. You are all held close to my heart.


----------



## SandyK

I am so sorry Rookies tumors continue to grow and bleed. I hope you and your wife are given some guidance by your vet of how Rookie is affected. My heart truly goes out to you. I would be having trouble knowing also when he is still eating well and showing you love. However, the love part is there even in the end. Thoughts and prayers continue!!


----------



## california gold

I know this May be a long shot but, what do they do for burn victims canine and human to relieve them and to keep the open sores protected? Is this something worth looking into? It just seems there's got to be something out there that can help. Have you tried applying yunnan baiyon on the sores? I'm so sorry you guys are having to go thru this. It just sucks big time.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

SandyK said:


> I am so sorry Rookies tumors continue to grow and bleed. I hope you and your wife are given some guidance by your vet of how Rookie is affected. My heart truly goes out to you. I would be having trouble knowing also when he is still eating well and showing you love. However, the love part is there even in the end. Thoughts and prayers continue!!


Thank you, if it wasn't for still eating well, drinking well, a jog to the kitchen for treats, and now we are back to good poops, it wouldn't be such a difficult choice. But then there is the hole other side, the bad side, that what makes it hard.


----------



## Karen519

*Rookie*



Rookie's Dad said:


> Yes, we've tryed to discuss it, but each time the tears come and it never get's finished. I am home most of the day, and when I'm not she is home. We try and not let Rookie be by himself (this has just happened in the past 2 weeks) because we don't know what might happen. We are going to the vet Thursday, and will try and get some direction, that will help my wife and I decide what action to take. We do know what the end is, just don't want to except it I suppose, I always think of it as some time in the future, not tomorrow. But I do believe a day early is better than a minute to late, just wish I knew when that day was. As many have said, it's very hard. Thank you for caring.


Rookie, you and your wife are in my prayers. I'm so glad that one of you is always with Rookie.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni

I know how agonizing this choice is and my heart goes out to you. I read this yesterday and hope that Bodiesmummy won't mind if I quote her here:



> Originally Posted by Bodiesmummy
> It's the easiest thing in the world to love them, but the hardest thing to prove it to them by letting them go.


You've been such a wonderful caretaker of this dog and he knows it. I'm so hoping the vet will give you some guidance that will help.


----------



## brianne

I haven't posted until now, but I have been following your thread. Such a sad journey you are on right now with your handsome Rookie.

About the bleeding tumors: can you ask your vet if they can be cauterized to stop the bleeding? For small areas, maybe a styptic pencil? I apologize if these suggestions sound ridiculous, just trying to throw out some ideas.

It's a difficult decision that you and your wife are faced with. Sending prayers for strength and comfort for you all.


----------



## Sweet Girl

I'm so sorry. This is such a tough time. You'll do the right thing for Rookie at the right time. You know him best. Sending positive thoughts to you and him.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

brianne said:


> I haven't posted until now, but I have been following your thread. Such a sad journey you are on right now with your handsome Rookie.
> 
> About the bleeding tumors: can you ask your vet if they can be cauterized to stop the bleeding? For small areas, maybe a styptic pencil? I apologize if these suggestions sound ridiculous, just trying to throw out some ideas.
> 
> It's a difficult decision that you and your wife are faced with. Sending prayers for strength and comfort for you all.


Thank you, I will ask the vet tomorrow if this might be an option. The tumors are large, but the parts that are ozzing (sp) are not so big, so maybe. He is on the floor looking at me, the look is the kind that you really don't want to see. I told him that it was alright to cross the bridge if it was his time and that he needed to let me know. We talked about all the fun times we have had over the past 8 years, how much he has ment to us, what a good dog he has been, the unconditional love he has given us, and that he will always have a special place in our heart. And, for a moment, I thought he was going to leave us. Sorry to go on like this, I try not to, but it just comes out.


----------



## wjane

Sending prayers to you and Rookie. If he's eating, drinking, getting around, pooping, peeing and not in pain it sounds like he's not ready. I imagine the bleeding is a pain for you but I don't think bleeding tumors bother a dog. My girl had a huge tumor on her tail that started bleeding - she didn't blink an eye. My vet gave me a powder - Neo-Predef - to put on it and it stopped it for awhile. We eventually had her tail amputated, but she was never in pain. I know you are doing the best for your guy.


----------



## Cuddysmom

This is where you let it out. To us. Please do. He'll let you know when it's time. As hard as it might be to do, you've got to stop worrying and start spoiling. He seems to be a rebounder, right? But how long has he been down? When the bad days outweigh the good, it's time. Sucks so bad to say that but it's true. In the mean time, I will pray OT for Rook. He's been an amazing dog. Let's see what else he's got in store!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

This is where you let it out. To us. Please do. He'll let you know when it's time. As hard as it might be to do, you've got to stop worrying and start spoiling. He seems to be a rebounder, right? But how long has he been down? When the bad days outweigh the good, it's time. Sucks so bad to say that but it's true. In the mean time, I will pray OT for Rook. He's been an amazing dog. Let's see what else he's got in store!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99

We are all standing with you. This might soon be the end of your journey together, but what a journey it must have been!!!


----------



## Rookie's Dad

rbi99 said:


> We are all standing with you. This might soon be the end of your journey together, but what a journey it must have been!!!


Yes, it's been an exceptional journey for me, not having any kids of my own, Rookie has been like a son to me this past 8 years. Not sure when the end of that journey will be, most likely not in the too distant future, but it has added soooo much to my life, more than I ever thought it could. He is my best buddy, my loyal friend, and I will miss him.


----------



## KathyL

This is the hardest part and you really need to be able to talk it out. At least for me it was a way of organizing my thoughts and making some sense of what was happening. There are dog owners and then there are real dog people. The people on this forum truly care about you and Rookie. We're here for you.


----------



## Cuddysmom

To be fair, you really only get to borrow Rookie. You gotta give him back. Stinks but it's true ! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Rookie's Dad said:


> Thank you, I will ask the vet tomorrow if this might be an option. The tumors are large, but the parts that are ozzing (sp) are not so big, so maybe. He is on the floor looking at me, the look is the kind that you really don't want to see. I told him that it was alright to cross the bridge if it was his time and that he needed to let me know. We talked about all the fun times we have had over the past 8 years, how much he has ment to us, what a good dog he has been, the unconditional love he has given us, and that he will always have a special place in our heart. And, for a moment, I thought he was going to leave us. Sorry to go on like this, I try not to, but it just comes out.


Those eyes! They speak volumes don't they? I said many of those same things to Dakota. I can't go on with out you. I don't know how. Please dear God, I can't do this. Dakota choked on his food at 14. I didn't know how to save my choking dog. I knew CPR, but not for my beloved. We rushed him to our vet, they placed him on oxygen. My husband wouldn't face the inevitable even after the vet said surgery was needed to remove Dakota's larynx and retrieve the food in his lung. Finally my husband looked at Dakota and saw what I had seen in his eyes. Sobbing once again reliving this. God how I loved him. The vet has to guide you. Is Rookie in pain and discomfort? Time for some straight answers. You need help. I would! I'm praying for you and Rookie as hard as I can. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

Just wanted to say that I am thinking of you and Rookie and sending lots of prayers and positive vibes your way.


----------



## SandyK

Good luck at the vets tomorrow. Thoughts and prayers continue!!


----------



## Cuddysmom

OMG Jeanie. That's terrible!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDi

Just now seeing this and am so sorry that you're going thru this terrible time with Rookie. Please know that we are holding you, your wife and Rookie in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## ang.suds

Thinking of you guys lots. My hubby and I don't have kids either, Jack was like our son. It was a devastating loss but this forum helped us immensely. I understand how dark your days are right now. It's just a horrible feeling but you are certainly not alone. 
Thinking of you frequently.


----------



## Karen519

*Rookie*



JeanieBeth said:


> Those eyes! They speak volumes don't they? I said many of those same things to Dakota. I can't go on with out you. I don't know how. Please dear God, I can't do this. Dakota choked on his food at 14. I didn't know how to save my choking dog. I knew CPR, but not for my beloved. We rushed him to our vet, they placed him on oxygen. My husband wouldn't face the inevitable even after the vet said surgery was needed to remove Dakota's larynx and retrieve the food in his lung. Finally my husband looked at Dakota and saw what I had seen in his eyes. Sobbing once again reliving this. God how I loved him. The vet has to guide you. Is Rookie in pain and discomfort? Time for some straight answers. You need help. I would! I'm praying for you and Rookie as hard as I can.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


This breaks my heart. Praying the vet will help you today.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Praying for you and Rookie today..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## california gold

Thinking of you guys as we all are. Don't ever feel you can't reach out and talk. We all know where you're coming from and understand. This is a great group of people here....


----------



## Karen519

*Rookie*

Thinking of you and Rookie so much!


----------



## oakleysmommy

Thinking of you today. Hugs 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Capt Jack

Thinking & praying for Rookie & you today.


----------



## JeanieBeth

Cuddysmom said:


> OMG Jeanie. That's terrible!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Maybe I shouldn't have shared that. Having to make the decision to help our kids go is gut wrenching. We can't help our human families yet we know it's an act of compassion for our fur kids. After I had the talk with Dakota, the following day he gave me the look. Those eyes. The next day he felt fabulous, played with the kids next door and played with his treat ball with glee. I was taking a video of him when it happened. He made the choice for me, that's just how big his heart was.


----------



## dborgers

Also here with you in spirit


----------



## Rookie's Dad

This is going to be a sad day, Rookie had a very bad night, and this morning he is in pain and is having trouble walking and laying down. We gave him double pain meds, but for the first time ever, he didn't eat all his breakfast, I think it's due to a growing tumor on his lip. He is on the floor, by me, and hasn't moved his position in the past 2 hr's. We think it's time, and asked some friends to stop by for a 2nd opinion and to say goodbye. I also have called the vet to see if she will come to the house, they don't usually do that, but I'd like him to be at home, so we are waiting for a call back. The vet just called, she is coming at 3:00 today, I don't know how I will get through this. Saying "Yes, it's time" has just about killed me, please say a prayer and light a candle for Rookie, he is such a good dog, I am missing him already.


----------



## oakleysmommy

Crying for you. I am so sorry. Just know you gave him the best life he loved life. ❤❤


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99

I am so very, very sorry for you, your wife and your precious Rookie. I don't know if you have ever been with a dog when the vet does that final act, but it is so gentle and so peaceful that the act itself is almost bearable for you. Your lost is not, but his passing will be a good one. Again, I am so sorry for all of you.


----------



## KiwiD

Such an impossibly hard decision to make but you are doing it for your boy. I'm so sorry. He is and will always be loved and in your heart.


----------



## swishywagga

Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers x


----------



## TheZ's

Saying a prayer for you and Rookie.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Candle lit  My thoughts are with you and yours during this most difficult time Rick.

Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle

Pete & Woody


----------



## goldenpaws828

I am so very, very sorry...praying that Rookie has a peaceful trip to the bridge and that you know how very much he loved you and what a great life he had with you.


Hugs, Paula


----------



## dborgers

We're with you in spirit. It's only 'goodbye for now', for you will see Rookie again one day moments after you draw your last breath. 

When you are able to please post all the pictures and tell all the Rookie stories you can.

He will never be forgotten ... by people from around the world who got to know Rookie and feel your pain.


----------



## california gold

Oh Rookie... I'm so, so sorry to hear this. What a beautiful picture of him. He is so handsome. Know that he knows how much you love him and one day you will be together again. I just wish you didn't have to say Good Bye and instead were just saying see you a little later. God Bless you guys...


----------



## Capt Jack

Rick I've watched this thread everyday hoping to not see this. It is the hardest gift to give but know that Rookie now feels no pain & runs free at the bridge. May God grant you comfort as only he can do.


----------



## Karen519

*Rookie's Dad*



Rookie's Dad said:


> This is going to be a sad day, Rookie had a very bad night, and this morning he is in pain and is having trouble walking and laying down. We gave him double pain meds, but for the first time ever, he didn't eat all his breakfast, I think it's due to a growing tumor on his lip. He is on the floor, by me, and hasn't moved his position in the past 2 hr's. We think it's time, and asked some friends to stop by for a 2nd opinion and to say goodbye. I also have called the vet to see if she will come to the house, they don't usually do that, but I'd like him to be at home, so we are waiting for a call back. The vet just called, she is coming at 3:00 today, I don't know how I will get through this. Saying "Yes, it's time" has just about killed me, please say a prayer and light a candle for Rookie, he is such a good dog, I am missing him already.


I just saw your message and I'm crying with you. Rookie will be at peace, and will be greeted by all of our angels that have gone before him. I always like what Steve Harlin says, "a reunion is promised!"


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

My heart is breaking for you..we're all here for you..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Rookie*

As Danny said, "we're all with you and Rookie in spirit."


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm so very sorry.

My thoughts and prayers are with you.

I'll light a candle for Rookie.


----------



## Karen519

*Rookie*

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/our-thoughts/289146-candles-rookie-his-dad.html

Please light a candle for Rookie and his Mom and Dad.


----------



## Karen519

*Rookie*

Tell Rookie he is so loved!


----------



## california gold

Godspeed Rookie


----------



## olliversmom

I am so sorry. Its an awful thing to have to decide but the very best thing to do for your best friend. I hope rookies passing was gentle. Take care robin

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Rookie*

Godspeed, sweet Rookie!


----------



## HolDaisy

I'm so sorry for you having to face this. You know in your heart what is best for beautiful Rookie. Daisy and so many other of our golden angels will be waiting for him to take care of him for you. Stay strong, we all understand. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Rookie went to the bridge this afternoon at 3:10 PM, it was very peaceful and quick. The vet did come to the house (they made an exception) for which we are very greatful. He was on his favorite mattress, we held his head and talked to him, told him what a wonderful doggie he was, the pain would soon be over and he would be in a better place. We told him that we were there, and that we loved him very much and that we would miss him more than he would ever know. The house is very empty now, every place I look I see some of Rookie's things, it will take a while, I know. I also want to thank all of you that have made this journey easier with your kind comments and suggestions. Rookie was our Heart Dog and we miss him and he will always have a special place in our hearts. Please light a candle for Rookie to help guide the way so he can meet all the other Doggies that have gone to the Bridge. Thank you, Rick & Kitty


----------



## Karen519

*Rick and Kitty*



Rookie's Dad said:


> Rookie went to the bridge this afternoon at 3:10 PM, it was very peaceful and quick. The vet did come to the house (they made an exception) for which we are very greatful. He was on his favorite mattress, we held his head and talked to him, told him what a wonderful doggie he was, the pain would soon be over and he would be in a better place. We told him that we were there, and that we loved him very much and that we would miss him more than he would ever know. The house is very empty now, every place I look I see some of Rookie's things, it will take a while, I know. I also want to thank all of you that have made this journey easier with your kind comments and suggestions. Rookie was our Heart Dog and we miss him and he will always have a special place in our hearts. Please light a candle for Rookie to help guide the way so he can meet all the other Doggies that have gone to the Bridge. Thank you, Rick & Kitty


I know the pain you are feeling, but glad that Rookie is at peace and with all of our beloved animals! We will meet, again! I added Rookie to the 2014 Rainbow Bridge list.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...bow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-9.html#post4512370


----------



## tikiandme

I'm so very sorry. May you and your wife be comforted in the future by the good memories you made with your beautiful boy.


----------



## 1stGold13

Run free sweet Rookie young and healthy and renewed in heaven, find my boys and play to your hearts content. We will see you again over the bridge.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Karen519 said:


> I know the pain you are feeling, but glad that Rookie is at peace and with all of our beloved animals! We will meet, again! I added Rookie to the 2014 Rainbow Bridge list.
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...bow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-9.html#post4512370


Thank you Karen, things are very quite in the house, but still expect him to come around the corner at any moment.


----------



## Karen519

*Rick*

I know that quiet all too well. It's even quiet when you have another dog and have just lost one. Rookie will ALWAYS be with you and your wife, just like I feel my Smooch and Snobear, who we lost in 2010. Please give Kitty my condolences.


----------



## Ryn

I'm so sorry


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni

I'm so terribly sorry. 

It's the hardest and yet most unselfish thing we ever do for them--we trade their pain for ours.

There are never any words that seem adequate at a time like this--I wish I knew some.

My heart goes out to you.


----------



## wjane

So sad. Godspeed dear Rookie. Say hello to my Callie and Autumn.


----------



## dborgers

Rick, many of us know the pain and emptiness you're feeling right now. I shed some tears reading your post just now.

Please know we're all with you in spirit. And that none of us from around the world will ever forget Rookie either.


----------



## AmberSunrise

I am so sorry for your loss.

Run swiftly at the Bridge Rookie,and give a doggie hug to those who have gone before; let them know they too are forever loved and never forgotten


----------



## Cuddysmom

Oh Rick. I have no words for you. None. Please know that Rookie is100% pain free right now. That will help in the coming days. I'm so very terribly sorry for you. I want to hop a flight to ca and come ugh you and Kitty. Prayers for you both. I'm so glad you were there with him. He'll never forget that. So glad you got one more cabin trip with him. You did the right thing today. As hard as it seems, YOU DID. Best dad ever award goes to you! I'M SO SORRY 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cookie's Mom

I'm so sorry to hear about Rookie's passing. He will be well taken care of by all of our beloved goldens that are already at the rainbow bridge.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Rick and Kitty, my heartfelt condolences on your wonderful Rookie getting his angel wings. Nothing is harder than to lose your beloved animal companion, in this case your heart dog. Mine went to the Bridge almost nine years ago, but I can still feel your pain and certainly that terrible quiet in the house. Wishing you both peaceful hearts as you learn to live without Rookie's physical presence. I hope he will send you a sign that he's on to his next adventure....it's very comforting when they let you know.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I am so sorry about Rookie. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## california gold

Rick and Kitty, I wish there were some magic words to help ease the pain you are feeling. As others have said, Rookie is being greeted by all their kids that have passed. I'm praying for my kids in heaven, (Pokey, Gally, Reggie, Jessie, Ashley, Cassidy and Grady) to help guide him across the Rainbow Bridge to heavens gate where you will see him again someday. He will ALWAYS be in your heart. 

My heartfelt Sympathy to you both.


----------



## ang.suds

I'm so sorry Rick and Kitty, I'm in tears for you. I, and so many others on this forum, understand that raw ache in your chest right now. It's almost unbearable. We lost our Jack six weeks ago and I can promise you, it does get better. You will never forget him but eventually, warm memories start overtaking the sad feelings. I didn't believe ppl on this forum that I would ever feel joy again, but I have started to recently. We will light a candle for you this evening. I hope you feel all our love being sent your way. We all understand so well and are so sorry for your loss. You guys were amazing parents to Rookie and he was as fortunate to have found u as u were to have found him. These guys come in a package deal that unfortunately includes heartbreak, although so worth it. Thinking of you and sending hugs your way.


----------



## hubbub

Shedding tears for you both. I'm so very sorry. As others have said, he'll never be forgotten.


----------



## 1oldparson

I'm sorry. You're in our prayers. You gave your Rookie the gift of a loving life and an end to pain and suffering. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDi

Just now catching up and am so very sorry for the loss of your beloved Rookie. I'm typing thru tears as well. I am on the way to light a candle for Rookie who will forever live in your hearts.


----------



## SandyK

I am so sorry it was time to say goodbye to Rookie. I am glad your vet came to the house. I know it hurts so much right now, but you gave Rookie his final gift today to be free from any pain. Your love for him will never end and he will live in your hearts forever!! RIP sweet Rookie...you will be missed.


----------



## MaureenM

I'm so sorry, my thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## JeanieBeth

Rookie's Dad said:


> This is going to be a sad day, Rookie had a very bad night, and this morning he is in pain and is having trouble walking and laying down. We gave him double pain meds, but for the first time ever, he didn't eat all his breakfast, I think it's due to a growing tumor on his lip. He is on the floor, by me, and hasn't moved his position in the past 2 hr's. We think it's time, and asked some friends to stop by for a 2nd opinion and to say goodbye. I also have called the vet to see if she will come to the house, they don't usually do that, but I'd like him to be at home, so we are waiting for a call back. The vet just called, she is coming at 3:00 today, I don't know how I will get through this. Saying "Yes, it's time" has just about killed me, please say a prayer and light a candle for Rookie, he is such a good dog, I am missing him already.


I'm so sorry. I'll keep our candle lit. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Candles are lit, prayers will continue for you, Kitty and Rookie. I'm sure we are all crying tonight with you. I hope all of the wonderful memories with Rookie help get you through this. What a beautiful boy! You gave him a great life and he knew he was loved completely. 
I know the moment he closed his sweet eyes he was in Heaven crossing the Rainbow Bridge. All of our Angel's are with him laying toys, sticks and tennis balls at his feet saying "you can run and play Rookie!" He will be with you the minute you cross over, no doubt! 
We are here for you, you're not alone. Thank God, none of us are. ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## daisydogmom

I am so sorry. Run pain-free to the Bridge sweet Rookie...


----------



## Karen519

*Rick and Kitty*

Rookie has lots of friends at the Rainbow Bridge.
I do love his name!


----------



## Capt Jack

Candle lit again this morning.Praying for your comfort today and in the days to come.


----------



## Lucky Penny

My thoughts go out to you. What a wonderful friend Rookie was. It is so hard.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Thinking of you today...


----------



## Cuddysmom

Thinking about you guys...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ang.suds

Thinking of you today. Hope you got a bit of peaceful sleep.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Rookie's Dad said:


> Thank you Karen, things are very quite in the house, but still expect him to come around the corner at any moment.


Rick I can't begin to tell you the number of times I felt this exact same feeling after letting my girl go. I think it's part of the path we're on to still feel their presence once they're gone. At first I felt an almost overwhelming sense of sadness but eventually it was replaced with a smile. Maybe, just maybe, they do stay around long enough to see that smile replace the sadness before they actually take off. Either way, whether it's true or not, for me it seemed a nice way to deal with it.

Hang in there...that smile will return...I promise you that.

Pete & Woody


----------



## dborgers

Also thinking of you today


----------



## JeanieBeth

Rick these heart guys are something aren't they? Rookie is in Spirit. He can be anywhere he wants to be. No doubt he's checking in on you and Kitty, staying close to help you through your pain and loss. 
I lost my dad to cancer when he was 49.That was my first experience with grief. 
Then I lost Dakota. I had days that I truly didn't care about anything else, I wanted to be with my boy. I could barely function. People would say - he's was a dog, get another. Only trying to help but we know better.
Lean on us, those of us on here, we all know. We're here for you friend. Rookies candle is burning brightly. Hugs. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wjane

Hoping you find some comfort in his love that you will always have.


----------



## rbi99

Thinking of you guys today.


----------



## oakleysmommy

Thinking of you today


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rookie's Dad

*Rookie Last Day*

Rookie's last day with Mom and Dad, I wanted to share these pictures with all of the caring dog lovers and supports on the GR site, thanks to all. I will try and send some happier pic.'s in awhile.


----------



## Cuddysmom

That looks about right. Oh man. But look at all those toys! Spoiled mutt. Please post more pics. It might help. Poor Kitty. Give her a big Missouri hug from me! So sorry, guys 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Aww, it's so hard... I remember those first days all too well.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl

My heart aches for you, knowing all too well how hard it is to make that final and most loving decision for our dogs. Rookie has been so lucky in the depths of your love for him and the compassion that has set him free.

Peace be with you, as it surely is with Rookie.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

3:10 PM, it's been 24 hr.'s, still really tough, hard to believe he is gone.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni

Sending you a hug. I know it's so hard.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

*Last day*

Ment to add this pic., as sick as he was, still a good looking doggie.


----------



## oakleysmommy

Hugs to you❤ I'm sorry for the pain you are feeling. We are here for you

He's beautiful
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Look at that handsome mug!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub

Tears continue to fall for you both. Thank you for sharing the pictures. The heartache is clearly immense, but Rookie's smile and handsome self shine brightly.


----------



## JeanieBeth

Rookie's Dad said:


> Ment to add this pic., as sick as he was, still a good looking doggie.


He's so beautiful. Thank you for sharing Rookie. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tennyson

You can see by the last few pictures of Rookie that his spirit and courage never waned. His body just was so tired.
And it's Rookie's spirit and courage that will always remain with you and your wife. It's his final act of love he's given to you both and it's never going away.
RIP sweet Rookie.


----------



## Karen519

*Rookie*

What BEAUTIFUL pictures of Rookie and his Mom and Dad!
I am so sorry.


----------



## wjane

He will always be beautiful. wishing you comfort in the following days.


----------



## GoldenMum

I am so very, very sorry for your loss. RIP sweet boy, you are forever loved. A those little things are tough, I still expect to see my Bonnie in "her place" when I get out of the shower. My heart is breaking right along with you, hugs to you.


----------



## mybuddy

I don't think I have ever cried so hard for a family I have never met. The sadness in your faces really touched me. I can see how much you love him and how hard it is on you both. I am so sorry. I read these threads and feel horrible but I can honestly say without a doubt, this is one I will never forget.

Bless you both and will keep you in my thoughts and prayers

Victoria


----------



## JeanieBeth

Rookie's Dad said:


> Rookie's last day with Mom and Dad, I wanted to share these pictures with all of the caring dog lovers and supports on the GR site, thanks to all. I will try and send some happier pic.'s in awhile.


My heart just breaks for you and Kitty. The pictures say it all, not only heartfelt sadness but infinite love. Thank you Rick for sharing Rookie. He's one very special guy, I'll always remember him.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

I'm so sorry for what you're going through. So many of us have been there with our goldens, so know how empty and heartbroken you must be feeling. You gave Rookie a wonderful life and he couldn't have had a better home than with you. The photos you shared show how much you love Rookie and how much he loved you back, they remind me very much of our final days with Daisy, so sad 

You gave him the final gift of love in the end and helped to ease his pain. You will feel his spirit around you forever and he will live on in your heart always. Thank you for sharing your beautiful, special boy with us...he will always be remembered.


----------



## Daisygirl4440

God bless you both, it is such a hard time


----------



## Daisygirl4440

I am so sorry.I had to make that decision for my Daisy one month ago. The vet came to our home, and it was less stressful for her, but heart wrenching for us. After a month, it is still hard. My thoughts are with you


----------



## Daisygirl4440

To Rick and Kitty

My Daisy left a message after she went to the rainbow bridge. The following day, I found a beautiful purple flower under the pine trees, a place I never saw one in the past. It lasted one day and then was gone. It appeared one day after Daisy left. It gave me some peace to say all is all right in the world


----------



## SandyK

Thank you for sharing pictures of Rookie's last day. Beautiful and heartbreaking at the same time. You and Kitty had one handsome boy!! I cry with you as you are missing him so much!!


----------



## Capt Jack

Praying once again for your comfort today & in the days to come.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

*Last trip to the cabin*

Woke up this morning with a smile, thinking about all the good times. This is a pic. of Rookie last week at the cabin, he was sick, but still a happy dog. More smiles, less tears each new day.


----------



## ang.suds

He was such a beautiful dog! Those pics of you and your wife with Rookie really touched me deeply. Reminds me of the hours before we had to say goodbye to Jack. Thanks for sharing your journey. I feel privileged to read this forum and somehow be a part of it. It makes me feel less alone too in my own journey.
Thank-you and I will always remember you guys and Rookie.


----------



## *Laura*

I am so very sorry you've said your final farewell to Rookie. My deepest condolences to you both. You can see his beautiful soul in his eyes. Run free dearest boy


----------



## swishywagga

I am so very, very sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy x


----------



## oakleysmommy

Thinking of you today. Glad more smiles today thinking of that gorgeous boy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mybuddy

He's amazing. So are you and your beautiful wife.

Hugs to you both

Victoria and Buddy


----------



## JeanieBeth

Sending love and hugs. ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## love never dies

I am so sorry for your loss. Hugs.


----------



## KIZG

Sorry about your loss. My previous pup, Curtiss, had bone cancer. He left our family in January. I've missed him a great deal. I know what your going through.


----------



## mybuddy

KIZG said:


> Sorry about your loss. My previous pup, Curtiss, had bone cancer. He left our family in January. I've missed him a great deal. I know what your going through.


Sorry about Curtiss.


----------



## Sweet Girl

I'm so, so very sorry for the loss of your Rookie. It's the saddest time - they are never with us long enough. My heart goes out to you. I know the pain you are in right now. You were so good to your sweet boy.


----------



## Karen519

*Rookie*



Rookie's Dad said:


> Woke up this morning with a smile, thinking about all the good times. This is a pic. of Rookie last week at the cabin, he was sick, but still a happy dog. More smiles, less tears each new day.


Love that picture of Rookie-I'm sure you have MANY beautiful memories of him to carry with you for always, like I do of my Smooch and Snobear!


----------



## Capt Jack

Glad your remembering a liitle more than grieving. He looks so beautiful in front of the Irises


----------



## Rookie's Dad

*Running Free*

Woke up with a smile this morning, this is what I saw. Maybe the days are getting brighter(?)


----------



## oakleysmommy

Awe such a happy boy he was❤ beautiful! So glad you are thinking of great memories to get you through. He is happy you are smiling 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Look at him go!! That's what he's doing now!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mybuddy

What a face. It says so much doesn't it? Mainly....look at how happy I am!

Your boy has really touched me. I find I am missing him too.


----------



## Jennifer1

I'm just seeing your post about your loss. I'm so very sorry.


----------



## KathyL

Rookie's Dad, I am so very sorry -- I just saw your post about Rookie today. You have some beautiful pictures of Rookie and especially the pictures of Rookie and you and your wife are very precious. You were blessed to have had him and he also was blessed to have had such a loving home. Rookie is at peace and unfortunately we bear the pain so they don't have to. Take care and cherish your memories.


----------



## Goldens R Great

I'm so very sorry about Rookie. Please know I'm thinking about you and your wife during these tough days.

Photos and memories certainly help the healing process. Thank you so much for sharing the photos of your beautiful boy.


----------



## rbi99

Rookie's Dad said:


> Woke up with a smile this morning, this is what I saw. Maybe the days are getting brighter(?)


What - it was snowing today???!!!! Glad you are feeling better and that your memories are such good ones.


----------



## rbi99

I know that when we lose Grin, like you, our grief will be nearly unbearable, but I will get another dog soon afterwards. When we put our last dog down, we got Grin only a couple of weeks later. There will never be another Wilbur, or Cuddy, Rookie or Grin, but there are other beautiful gifts out there waiting for each of us if we look.


----------



## california gold

Those are some great pictures of the memories of the good times with rookie. Love the snow picture. I can see him now running like that in the clouds of heaven.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

*Happier Times*

It's sunny bright day today, they say it will be close to 90, Rookie never like real hot weather, so I thought this photo would be nice. It's a better day.


----------



## dborgers

Rick, what a great shot of Rookie having a great time 

Please know you'll stay in our thoughts.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Well said, rbi


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## california gold

That picture looks like he was really enjoying himself. Water, stick, someone to throw stick. ;-) He had a great life with you. That's a great picture.


----------



## mybuddy

Oh Rookie

You handsome fellow you!!!! :smooch:

Buddy is very jealous of that stick. :


----------



## hubbub

You have such a wonderful collection of photos of Rookie - I hope that they and your memories soon bring smiles before tears.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

hubbub said:


> You have such a wonderful collection of photos of Rookie - I hope that they and your memories soon bring smiles before tears.


They are, for me it helps fill a very deep void, I'm glad you enjoy them. I figure maybe another week or so, then I'll run out of good pictures, and I don't want to take up too much attention on the site. But I enjoy coming here and it has been very helpful, also I feel like I've make many new friends.


----------



## hubbub

Rookie's Dad said:


> They are, for me it helps fill a very deep void, I'm glad you enjoy them. I figure maybe another week or so, then I'll run out of good pictures, and I don't want to take up too much attention on the site. But I enjoy coming here and it has been very helpful, also I feel like I've make many new friends.


All pictures are good pictures if they bring smiles  

I tend to think of getting the camera after the fact (or in the moment and don't want to leave) so I don't have too many pictures - I realize this now and take time to really enjoy and savor every wiggle, smile and wag.


----------



## dborgers

Rick,

You are NOT taking up too much attention 'round here  See? We get to know golden boys and girls here and follow them every day. Many of us are subscribed to Rookie's thread. Why? Because we've grown to care about you and Rookie, and have gotten to feel like we know him a little thanks to your pics and stories. 

Personally, I'd LOVE for you to post all the pics and tell all the stories you can come up with. Sharing memories of Rookie helps us too


----------



## Cuddysmom

Exactly what dborgers said. Knock it off Rick and post more pics! Or Barnaby will bite you 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Rookie's Dad said:


> It's sunny bright day today, they say it will be close to 90, Rookie never like real hot weather, so I thought this photo would be nice. It's a better day.


This is one of my favorites of Rookie. He and Dakota are having a great time at the Bridge. This was Dakota's favorite place~in our lake with a big ol stick in his mouth, smiling. As Karen said, Rookie, Cuddy and Dakota are the Three Musketeers.!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Rookie's Dad said:


> They are, for me it helps fill a very deep void, I'm glad you enjoy them. I figure maybe another week or so, then I'll run out of good pictures, and I don't want to take up too much attention on the site. But I enjoy coming here and it has been very helpful, also I feel like I've make many new friends.


You are our friend! Don't you dare leave. I love the pictures you're sharing Rick. Keep them coming! Jeanie

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom

I am just seeing this thread now and want to say how sorry I am that you have had to send Rookie to the Bridge. The pictures are beautiful and made me smile. We sent our Seger to the Bridge on March 23rd and I still struggle. They occupy such a huge place in our hearts and homes. Thank you for sharing your love for Rookie with us. I never tire of reading others' stories and looking at pictures 
Carol


----------



## california gold

I concur with everyone else Rick. Keep posting pictures and memories. It helps you and it helps all of us too.


----------



## oakleysmommy

Never will take up too much attention i come on here daily to see your updates as you go through this. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

dborgers said:


> Rick,
> 
> You are NOT taking up too much attention 'round here  See? We get to know golden boys and girls here and follow them every day. Many of us are subscribed to Rookie's thread. Why? Because we've grown to care about you and Rookie, and have gotten to feel like we know him a little thanks to your pics and stories.
> 
> Personally, I'd LOVE for you to post all the pics and tell all the stories you can come up with. Sharing memories of Rookie helps us too


.

Well said, Danny!


----------



## Rookie's Dad

*Rookie's Story, Chapter 1*

Ok, I'll continue to post as long as Rookie wants me to. He has an interesting story that I thought I'd share with you. Kitty and I were thinking about getting a dog, and I was looking into Border Collie's on their Rescue page. I filled out all the paper work, sent it in and the response was "NO", and that was about it. About the same time, my sister, Carol, who was living in the greater Detroit area, got a GR puppy named Samantha (Sam), this was about 8 years ago this month. We were visiting Carol and my Dad who also lives in the area, and fell in love with Sam. So, Carol decides we need a dog and she's going to find us one. Well, we don't know anything about dogs, except Sam was super cute. We get back to Calif., Carol calls and says she has contacted her breeder who know's of 2 that might be available. Keep in mind we really haven't made the decision to get a dog. One is in Houston for training, and the other is in Toronto for training, the breeder is in Detroit area. So, Kitty and I are talking and thinking these dogs must have some real problems if they have to go so far for training, not sure we would be able to handle one. Rookie comes back from Houston, Carol takes him home for a trial weekend, and this is the pictures she sent me. He was a year and half at that time. Chapter 2 tomorrow


----------



## Cuddysmom

OMG. Look at that face!! Great story. It all worked out! 

Waiting for chapter 2...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

Thank you for the story of how Rookie came into your lives, Rick. Such a handsome boy. And SO helpful with gardening too!! 

Keep 'em coming, Rick. You probably don't realize how many thousands of people from around the world have seen this thread, become Rookie fans, and now are here for you to help celebrate his life on Earth.


----------



## hubbub

I bet you just melted when you saw those pictures!


----------



## SandyK

Looking forward to chapter 2...and love seeing pictures!!


----------



## Karen519

*Rick*



Rookie's Dad said:


> Ok, I'll continue to post as long as Rookie wants me to. He has an interesting story that I thought I'd share with you. Kitty and I were thinking about getting a dog, and I was looking into Border Collie's on their Rescue page. I filled out all the paper work, sent it in and the response was "NO", and that was about it. About the same time, my sister, Carol, who was living in the greater Detroit area, got a GR puppy named Samantha (Sam), this was about 8 years ago this month. We were visiting Carol and my Dad who also lives in the area, and fell in love with Sam. So, Carol decides we need a dog and she's going to find us one. Well, we don't know anything about dogs, except Sam was super cute. We get back to Calif., Carol calls and says she has contacted her breeder who know's of 2 that might be available. Keep in mind we really haven't made the decision to get a dog. One is in Houston for training, and the other is in Toronto for training, the breeder is in Detroit area. So, Kitty and I are talking and thinking these dogs must have some real problems if they have to go so far for training, not sure we would be able to handle one. Rookie comes back from Houston, Carol takes him home for a trial weekend, and this is the pictures she sent me. He was a year and half at that time. Chapter 2 tomorrow


Rick: I love Rookie's pics and Rookie's story-Chapter One. Please continue, don't hold us in suspense!


----------



## JeanieBeth

Rookie's Dad said:


> Ok, I'll continue to post as long as Rookie wants me to. He has an interesting story that I thought I'd share with you. Kitty and I were thinking about getting a dog, and I was looking into Border Collie's on their Rescue page. I filled out all the paper work, sent it in and the response was "NO", and that was about it. About the same time, my sister, Carol, who was living in the greater Detroit area, got a GR puppy named Samantha (Sam), this was about 8 years ago this month. We were visiting Carol and my Dad who also lives in the area, and fell in love with Sam. So, Carol decides we need a dog and she's going to find us one. Well, we don't know anything about dogs, except Sam was super cute. We get back to Calif., Carol calls and says she has contacted her breeder who know's of 2 that might be available. Keep in mind we really haven't made the decision to get a dog. One is in Houston for training, and the other is in Toronto for training, the breeder is in Detroit area. So, Kitty and I are talking and thinking these dogs must have some real problems if they have to go so far for training, not sure we would be able to handle one. Rookie comes back from Houston, Carol takes him home for a trial weekend, and this is the pictures she sent me. He was a year and half at that time. Chapter 2 tomorrow


And it was love at first site! Those pictures of Rookie, how could you not say no!! Looking forward to part 2! We're from the Hamburg area, just north of Ann Arbor. Dakota's daddy Shalimar won several best of shows. You never know..

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Chapter 2?!?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Ok, coming tomorrow, Chapter 2.


----------



## KiwiD

Rookie ended up exactly where he was meant to be. What a handsome pup in those photos. Hope you and your wife are doing ok


----------



## Rookie's Dad

*Rookie's Story, Chapter 2*

Well, we got the pictures, and "YES", we said this must be the one. Again, remembering we don't know anything about dogs and everything that goes with them, I call my Sister Carol and ask how much would a dog like this cost? She say's, "Oh not much, maybe about $800.00". Well Kitty and I thinking more like one from the pound, maybe $50 or so. It takes us a while to get over the cost, but we do, so we say OK. Carol calls again, says by the way we need to get a vet check prior to him coming to Calif., OK, so what is that going to cost? Oh maybe $80 or so, humm, Ok we say. Next day we talk again, she says, did I mention that you need to pay for the airline ticket, but don't worry, these breeders get a real deal when shipping dogs. Great, what is that going to cost, well she gets back to me, it's going to be $650.00. What! What's he going, First Class with a round trip? Thought we were done, but NO, we need to buy our own shipping container, another $80. (Our $50 Pound dog is sounding better). So now we have got all $$$ issues out of the way, and the weather becomes an issue. It seems that they can only fly when the temp. is above and below certain levels. And wouldn't you know it, the temp. in Detroit in late July is going to be above that level, so an early morning flight is necessary for sure. We keep our fingers crossed, he makes the flight and we pick him up at SFO, San Frncisco. He is as happy to see us as we are to see him. We find a place he can have a pee, and have a drink in the brand new fancy water bowl we bought, which we promptly forget and leave in the parking lot. Anyway, the next 2 weeks turn out to be record HOT days, almost a 100 every day, and Rookie must have thought "I want to go back to Mich." But he is starting to bond with Kitty and I, and he is becoming part of our family. To escape the heat, we head to the Ocean with friends to cool off. Rookie snuggles right up to our friend Kay, and has a run on the beach with Dad. More SMILES today!!! Chapter 3 tomorrow (maybe)


----------



## uncle eric

*Rookie's Dad*

I am in the UK - SW of London. Even from across "the pond" I can feel for you. We lost our dear Lottie when aged 9 to liver cancer. We love our dogs the pain of seeing them suffer and knowing their days are numbered is universal. I hold your hand from across the sea.


----------



## hubbub

The look of joy on Rookie's face is priceless - what a boy!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Look at that face looking at you when he's running. OMG. That's beautiful!! You need to frame it. He was amazing. You picked a good one. Worth every penny, eh?! You packed in a ton of fun in his days. 

Come on chapter 3!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

Rookie knew he hit the jackpot, thus the super happy face.

And I'll be you felt like a 10 year old boy running with Rookie on the beach


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

These Golden's...you just can't help but love them! As Danny suggested they tend to bring out the kid in even us older guys. Rookie's still doing his job...providing smiles for thousands all across the world. As my quote says below if you don't give a dog a job to do he'll create one on his own...and invariably it will be fun.

Pete & Woody


----------



## Rookie's Dad

dborgers said:


> Rookie knew he hit the jackpot, thus the super happy face.
> 
> And I'll be you felt like a 10 year old boy running with Rookie on the beach


I did, and still feel like I'm there when I see the picture. It will be one week at 3:10 this afternoon, I believe a glass of wine is in order.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

What a special boy Rookie was! I think you definitely deserve that glass of wine!


----------



## Rookie's Dad

*To the Bridge One Week ago today*

A friend passed this on to me and I wanted to share: "He might only be here for a part of your life. But for him, you are his whole life."


----------



## Cuddysmom

Exactly 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Rookie*



Rookie's Dad said:


> A friend passed this on to me and I wanted to share: "He might only be here for a part of your life. But for him, you are his whole life."


God Bless Rookie and you! Love the picture!


----------



## ang.suds

I just love your stories, Rick. Rookie was so beautiful and I am in love with your pictures. Please, keep posting!! It's a highlight a lot of us look forward to. We can all identify with you and your love for Rookie and your loss.


----------



## JeanieBeth

The look on Rookie face running on the beach with you said it all, you are his heart person. He was home. Priceless. Have that wonderful Napa Valley/Russian River wine (mom lived in Santa Rosa, miss it!) and remember more stories of you and Rookie. Then share them with us. Thank you Rick. Hugs to you and Kitty. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

He has pure bliss written all over that mug of his!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## california gold

Love, love, love reading your Rookie stories. What great memories and fun you had together!


----------



## *Laura*

I'm so very touched by your stories


----------



## Rookie's Dad

*Rookie's Story, Chapter 3*

When Rookie came to Calif. and joined Kitty and I, he was just short of 2 years old. We really didn't have to do anything to train him, and that's what we thought all dogs were like. But then people started telling us how lucky we were, even my Sister Carol said she had thought about keeping Rookie and sending us Sam (just kidding I think). Although, soon after he arrived, one morning I got him out of his crate (he was crate trained) and lead him into the bedroom to see Kitty, who was still sleeping. He stuck his cold, wet nose in her face, and promptly pee'd on the floor. Marking his territory I suppose, we did send a note to the breeder regarding this, and she responded that he was house broken in HER house, not ours. But, it only happened once here and once the first time he went to the cabin. Several years later, I felt that cold wet nose. Rookie always wanted to know where I was and would come looking for me. I had taken a shower, and was bent over, brushing my teeth, the bathroom fan was on, and the door was open. Well, he came in, stuck that cold, wet nose in my rear and I almost landed in the sink. Kitty still thinks that's funny, me not so much.

Rookie's first girlfriend was Kylie, a GR several years younger than Rookie. I had met Kylie's Mom and Dad while on one of our morning walks, they had lost there GR and were thinking about getting a puppy. They did and Kylie and Rookie were friends from then on. By the way, Rookie had a great tail and held it high. Lot's more to talk about, but I'm going to coffee to meet Kylie and her Mom and Dad.  Chapter 4 (coming)


----------



## hubbub

What wonderful friends Rookie and Kylie were. My friend's dog likes to do sneaky rear end nose pokes too - I don't get it, but she's known for it


----------



## Cuddysmom

Great story! To be a fly on the wall when he got you in the bathroom!

That pic of the three of you literally looks like you're in the clouds. Or in Heaven!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm so glad you decided to celebrate Rookie's life and share all the wonderful stories and memories with us. 

I hope these memories will help you feel closer to him, I know he's still right beside you in spirit and will always be watching over you.

Rookie was a beautiful and very special boy.


----------



## RetriverBoys

Prince also walks with his tail up and wagging at all times I guess that's their way of saying that they are happy boys


----------



## dborgers

Thanks for sharing, Rick  Sharing about them helps more than anything. Leads to smiles as we celebrate their lives. Of course, we still grieve, but the process is so much easier when we celebrate their lives more rather than get bogged down in our grief.

Rookie was an outstanding individual who made the world a better place and brought smiles to the faces of countless strangers around the world. I just smiled looking at those happy, happy pictures.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thanks for sharing the stories and photos of Rookie - I love hearing all about his adventures and seeing your lovely pics. He was such a lucky boy to have a family that loved him so much and gave him a wonderful life. Thank you for sharing your boy with us, he will always be remembered.


----------



## JeanieBeth

Love the pictures! Isn't it wonderful how easy they make friends? We've meet more good friends who have Goldens. Kylie and Rookie look like they were great buds.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rookie's Dad

*Rookie's Story, Chapter 4*

Rookie loved the holidays, birthdays, Christmas, you name it. For him it ment lots of treats, which lead to his sometimes name of "Golden Retreater", he never met a treat he didn't like. At first, we would just scoop out his food, and put it in his dish, but then the vet said he was getting alittle chunky, hummm, guess we better start measuring it. He was up to 84 lbs, TOO MUCH, so Mom and Dad did a better job of scooping and with the help of unsalted, canned green beans, he got down to about 72 lbs, which he stayed at for most of his life.

Rookie was crate trained when he came to live with us, so we bought a crate and put it in the laundry room, and for several years, that was his bed at night. Before going to bed we would let him out for a tinkle, and he'd head off to bed in his crate. Kitty was out of town one night, so I thought I'd see if Rookie would like to sleep in the bedroom with me. Well, he did, and after that if I didn't direct him to his crate quickly, he made a beeline for the bedroom, the crate never to be used again. Anyone need a crate, we have two? 

It was about Rookie's first or second Christmas with us when he met Santa, it didn't take long for him to warm up to Old Saint Nick. From then on Christmas was on the top of his favorite list. We, of course, made it special with lots of fun things to play with and eat. Birthday were a close second, his or other peoples, it didn't matter. He was a happy dog, loved meeting people, and enjoyed life, and that made it special for us.

Next Chapter: Rookie goes to Happy Camp


----------



## dborgers

Aw ... who wouldn't love Santa Paws when Santa hands out fun toys?

Rookie had the spirit of Christmas - joyful, unconditional love - year 'round.


----------



## mybuddy

Ahhhh, what a sweet story.

I have to say, there is nothing better than having a golden retriever snuggled up with you at night. 

Santa and Rookie make a great team!


----------



## wjane

Thank you for sharing your beautiful Rookie with us. He sure was a gorgeous boy!


----------



## Karen519

*Rookie*

I love to hear about Rookie and how he loved Christmas.
We've always made Christmas very special for our dog and they have for us, too!

Beautiful pictures of him. Glad to hear that Rookie was able to lose the weight.
Mom and Dad have fee Tucker and Tonka a little to much kibble and cut down on walks this winter, and now they are both watching their waistlines and walking!!


----------



## california gold

Rookie, the ultimate party animal. . Enjoying walking down memory lane with you and rookie. Funny about the bed. Yeah, they can adapt to that very quickly. But couldn't imagine not sleeping with a golden in my bed since I've had one in it for 33 years..... Thank you for sharing these great stories and pictures!


----------



## JeanieBeth

The pictures of Rookie radiate his joyful, loving spirit. If we could all live everyday like they do: live joyously, and appreciate the best of life's gifts. 
Dakota was crate trained too but welcomed in our bed after he was 12 weeks.It was that face of his and those brown pools of love. He slept with us until we moved to Florida when he was 12. The tile floor next to me was his cooling station. ? From the first night we brought Brie home she's taken her place on our bed, king size, thank goodness. Dancer prefers her bed near us. How are you and Kitty doing? Have you given any thought to fostering for GRR? You both have huge hearts. No one will ever take Rookie's place but it sure helps having a furry neck to hug. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rookie's Dad

We brought Rookie home today, I feel sad in that it gives finality to his life. Up until now, there was something else that would happen or need to be done. But with his ashes now at home, there is nothing left to do. That empty feeling has returned just as it was starting to leave me. Bringing the cremains home did not give me the warm feeling I thought it might, but I am glad to have him here. He is beside his picture on the wood stove, a few feet away, but the wooden box is not the same as the picture, the picture give me a warm feeling, the box does not. Also, I was surprised how heavy the box was, no fat on that boy. Miss him more than I ever dreamed I would.


----------



## dborgers

With you in spirit on this sad day, Rick. When I say I understand how you feel, I do.

Have you considered sprinkling just a little of his ashes in the ocean? I did that for my sister and Andy. Somehow, knowing they'll be everywhere in the world - even in the life giving rain that falls on all that grows - it gave me a sense of them being everywhere I look. The foilage, flowers, even the clouds.


----------



## Karen519

*Rick*



Rookie's Dad said:


> We brought Rookie home today, I feel sad in that it gives finality to his life. Up until now, there was something else that would happen or need to be done. But with his ashes now at home, there is nothing left to do. That empty feeling has returned just as it was starting to leave me. Bringing the cremains home did not give me the warm feeling I thought it might, but I am glad to have him here. He is beside his picture on the wood stove, a few feet away, but the wooden box is not the same as the picture, the picture give me a warm feeling, the box does not. Also, I was surprised how heavy the box was, no fat on that boy. Miss him more than I ever dreamed I would.


Rick

I know the feeling of emptiness. We have Smooch, Snobear, Munchkins and Gizmo's ashes in plastic boxes on the glass shelves in our family room with a picture of them right in front of them. We spend 80% of our awake time in the Family Room, so they're always with us!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Thank you for the story. Very sweet. Can't wait to hear more. 

The remains were very heavy! I was very surprised. I'm glad he's home with you. And so is he


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Rookie's Dad said:


> We brought Rookie home today, I feel sad in that it gives finality to his life. Up until now, there was something else that would happen or need to be done. But with his ashes now at home, there is nothing left to do. That empty feeling has returned just as it was starting to leave me. Bringing the cremains home did not give me the warm feeling I thought it might, but I am glad to have him here. He is beside his picture on the wood stove, a few feet away, but the wooden box is not the same as the picture, the picture give me a warm feeling, the box does not. Also, I was surprised how heavy the box was, no fat on that boy. Miss him more than I ever dreamed I would.


I'm so sorry for you and Kitty. My heart hurts for you. I cried all the way home with Dakota on my lap, it kicked started the loss and pain all over. It's so real and final. It may help to get out, go see a movie, go for a hike, do something. Tomorrow will be easier. Keep remembering the happy memories with Rookie. Share them with us. I'm sure do love reading about the Rookster! Hugs to you and Kitty. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rookie's Dad

JeanieBeth said:


> I'm so sorry for you and Kitty. My heart hurts for you. I cried all the way home with Dakota on my lap, it kicked started the loss and pain all over. It's so real and final. It may help to get out, go see a movie, go for a hike, do something. Tomorrow will be easier. Keep remembering the happy memories with Rookie. Share them with us. I'm sure do love reading about the Rookster! Hugs to you and Kitty.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Boy, you really surprised me, that was Rookie's nick name, the name I used 90% of the time. The ROOKSTER!


----------



## mybuddy

I feel so bad for you both. Buddy is almost 12 and I find myself going to "that place" a lot in my mind. I know I shouldn't but I do. From the moment I rescued him from that brown paper box outside of Seoul, Korea 12 years ago, we have been a team. Just him and I braving the world together. I don't know how on Earth I could ever transition from that. How? I guess you just get through it? One day at a time?

Anyway, I shouldn't think about this.

On a happier note, Buddy has asked me to send you a picture of himself to cheer you up. He thinks he is a super model.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

It did, great picture!!! Love it.


----------



## JeanieBeth

Rookie's Dad said:


> Boy, you really surprised me, that was Rookie's nick name, the name I used 90% of the time. The ROOKSTER!


Hmm. It fits him well. I'm a nickname kinda gal for those dear to me. Rookie stole my heart after I first laid eyes on him. Rookster~I know you, Cuddylicious and Dakotaboda are sitting in a big ol puddle smiling like nobody's business. Someday we'll all be together.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99

Thanks for the great stories!!! He was worth every penny he ended up costing you!!!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Each of us finds our way through this dark place in our own way. It is never easy, but the pain we feel on their passing is a tribute to our love for them. We are different for having had them and the part of us that changed aches deeply with the loss.

Peace be with you.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am sorry for your loss of Rookie. Smile was on my face reading all these chapters of Rookie's life story with you. Sorry today is a hard day, I've been there and felt that. Hugs to you and your lovely wife.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

*Rookie's Story, Chapter 5*

Rookie Goes To Happy Camp. Kitty and I were lucky enough to be able to retire at earlier age than we had expected. I have always been into flyfishing, and made it a goal to try and have a log home on a river some day. We looked in places like Montana, Wyoming, Idaho, but decided it was too far, and too expensive. Several years before Rookie joined us, we found what we were looking for in the far Northwest corner of Califorina. In a little town on the Klamath River called Happy Camp, abount 30 miles from the Oregon border as the Crow flys. We call it Indian Creek Ranch, mainly because it's on Indian Creek, which is more than a small creek, but less than a river. It came with a log home built in the early 50's, plus two other small log cabins built in the late 1800's and some assorted out-buildings. With over a half mile of creek frontage, it was a great place for a Golden Retriever and we knew Rookie would love it. Our only concern was, will he be OK with the 7 hr. drive to get there, and will he get carsick on the river road. As it turned out, he loved to be in the car, and the river road was OK as long as we didn't go too fast (lots of curves). The creek in back of the house has a great swiming hole, and that's where Rookie learned to swim. At first, he just wanted to lay down in the water on hot days, but with practice he became a good swimmer, and we got a lot of enjoyment watching him jump off the rocks and go after a stick. And even last Summer he would swim with me, we would go to the sandbar, sit in several inches of water and look for deer on the far bank.

Every morning Rookie and I would go for a walk, he was ever on alert for squirrels. At first he would run after them, but that never worked, so he started sneaking up on them. That didn't work either, but he had a good time doing it. We would often see deer, he didn't chase them with one exception. Once while we were on our walk with some friends, Rookie decieded that he was going to give chase to a doe out in the yard, he did, ran after her for about 50 yards. But the doe stopped, turned around and started chasing Rookie, well he ran back to us, got behind me and peeked out to see if she was still coming. Turned out she was a deer that hated people and dogs even more, I had to start carrying a slingshot and bear spray on our morning walks. She even chased us down the driveway one time (and NO, she didn't have a fawn). 

Through the years, Rookie made lots of friends, some dogs, like Breezy, which was the Bill's small dog who lived in one of the little cabins and looked after the place. They were great pals, Breezy was high energy and really got Rookie going. Some were people, like our good friend Rich, who grows pot, but that's another story. And George and Alice, who alway had treats, so Rookie and Alice became close friends. Rookie and I would get in the old pickup and visit friends, I'd drink a beer or two and Rookie would get a treat or two. It was a great partnership, and went on until our last vist in April.

We have lot's of fruit trees on the property, apple, cheery, peach, plum, and pear. Rookie loved to pick up an apple or pear and carry it around for several hours before he decided to eat it. Lot's of fond memories at the cabin, more than I can write about here. But, next chapter will be Winters at Happy Camp, then the final chapter.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I can't believe that the deer chased him!! We have a place in Northern Michigan, and have walked in the woods many times, and never have had one chase us! Too funny!(Maybe not..) I understand how you feel with him back home with you-picking up my Fozzie's ashes was one of the hardest things I've had to do.


----------



## Cuddysmom

It's unbelievable the like Rook had. Better than most people! I hope these awesome memories help you in the coming years. I can just picture him with that deer! I love these stories!

PS: I fly fish, too, and my uncle lives in Klamath Falls, OR


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

Rookie had a beautiful, love and fun filled life.


----------



## swishywagga

Thank you for sharing your wonderful memories of your beautiful boy. Hugs sent across the pond x


----------



## mybuddy

OOOOH I love Happy Camp!

I am happy just reading about it!

Rookie must have loved it, even though the deer did not want to be his new best friend.


----------



## hubbub

Those pictures made me feel like I just had a vacation! I think I'm loving Happy Camp too  What a wonderful place to have created so many memories.


----------



## JeanieBeth

Rookie's Dad said:


> Rookie Goes To Happy Camp. Kitty and I were lucky enough to be able to retire at earlier age than we had expected. I have always been into flyfishing, and made it a goal to try and have a log home on a river some day. We looked in places like Montana, Wyoming, Idaho, but decided it was too far, and too expensive. Several years before Rookie joined us, we found what we were looking for in the far Northwest corner of Califorina. In a little town on the Klamath River called Happy Camp, abount 30 miles from the Oregon border as the Crow flys. We call it Indian Creek Ranch, mainly because it's on Indian Creek, which is more than a small creek, but less than a river. It came with a log home built in the early 50's, plus two other small log cabins built in the late 1800's and some assorted out-buildings. With over a half mile of creek frontage, it was a great place for a Golden Retriever and we knew Rookie would love it. Our only concern was, will he be OK with the 7 hr. drive to get there, and will he get carsick on the river road. As it turned out, he loved to be in the car, and the river road was OK as long as we didn't go too fast (lots of curves). The creek in back of the house has a great swiming hole, and that's where Rookie learned to swim. At first, he just wanted to lay down in the water on hot days, but with practice he became a good swimmer, and we got a lot of enjoyment watching him jump off the rocks and go after a stick. And even last Summer he would swim with me, we would go to the sandbar, sit in several inches of water and look for deer on the far bank.
> 
> Every morning Rookie and I would go for a walk, he was ever on alert for squirrels. At first he would run afer them, but that never worked, so he started sneaking up on them. That didn't work either, but he had a good time doing it. We would often see deer, he didn't chase them with one exception. Once while we were on our walk with some friends, Rookie decieded that he was going to give chase to a doe out in the yard, he did, ran after her for about 50 yards. But the doe stopped, turned around and started chasing Rookie, well he ran back to us, got behind me and peeked out to see if she was still coming. Turned out she was a deer that hated people and dogs even more, I had to start carrying a slingshot and bear spray on our morning walks. She even chased us down the driveway one time (and NO, she didn't have a fawn).
> 
> Through the years, Rookie made lots of friends, some dogs, like Breezy, which was the Bill's small dog who lived in one of the little cabins and looked after the place. They were great pals, Breezy was high energy and really got Rookie going. Some were people, like our good friend Rich, who grows pot, but that's another story. And George and Alice, who alway had treats, so Rookie and Alice became close friends. Rookie and I would get in the old pickup and visit friends, I'd drink a beer or two and Rookie would get a treat or two. It was a great partnership, and went on until our last vist in April.
> 
> We have lot's of fruit trees on the property, apple, cheery, peach, plum, and pear. Rookie loved to pick up an apple or pear and carry it around for several hours before he decided to eat it. Lot's of fond memories at the cabin, more than I can write about here. But, next chapter will be Winters at Happy Camp, then the final chapter.


Happy Camp was all the name implies and more!! A little piece of Heaven. What an idyllic life you gave the Rookster! 
We lived on the beautiful Portage Chain of 7 lakes in Michigan. Dakota was the Skipper of our boat and my constant companion on hikes, adventures and skinny dipping at night on our own private spring fed lake which was surrounded by state land. Oh, and how he loved a good roll in deer poop, which hung like a necklace of peas on his mane. How we miss our buddies but what a life we all had together! You can just see the contentment on Rookies face. I love his face. Your neighbors sound great, kept life colorful, no doubt. Great times Rick! These are the memories that carry us to the light. Thank you for the pictures, story and smiles. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zuca's mom

Just catching up with this thread. I'm so very sorry for your loss of Rookie. What a sweet, handsome boy he was.


----------



## oakleysmommy

He's absolutely gorgeous!! He was so happy I can tell


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rookie's Dad

*Rookie's Story, Chapter 6*

Fall and winter are also a special time at Indian Creek, the warm Fall days and cool nights are some of the best times of the year, and the fishing is great! Rookie went fishing with me several times, he had a great time, he'd follow me as I waded the shoreline looking for that next big one. I always liked to have him with me except when we returned back to the cabin, it took forever to get the burrs and foxtails, not to mention the ticks out of his fur. I also always wanted to take him the driftboat with us, but the the river is rough and tricky in spots, and I'm not that experienced in rowing. Now, I kinda wish I had taken him a least once, I know he would have loved it. The Fall colors on the creek are really special, Rookie and I would sit on the log bench I made and just enjoy the afternoon.

As you might expect, it doesn't snow in San Jose, but Happy Camp is a different story. Happy Camp is located between the Marble Mtns. and the Siskiyou Mtn. range, some peaks are as high as 8K feet. We don't get a lot of snow, but at least once per season, we get dumped on. Rookie loved the snow, it was always fun to see him run and and play in the new snow. One time Rookie and I built a snowman in the yard, he was there the whole time. The next morning I let him out and he saw the snowman, started growling and barking at it, it was really funny. A year ago last Jan., we really got dumped on, 15" of the heavy wet snow, it caused a lot of damage not only to us but many others around town. We alone lost 50 trees, many over 100' tall, I am still cleaning up from that mess. Rookie was outside every day, standing watch, and supervising the cleanup. After the big snow, the driveway was in bad shape, so we decided Rookie needed boots to ware so he wouldn't get so muddy. We have a white carpet and the driveway is a quarter mile long, a muddy GR is not so good. Kitty and I got a good laugh watching him try and walk around with his new boots. But once he got used to them, he did fine and I think he kinda like wearing them (we have curshed rock on the driveway). After a day out in the snow he would come in and curl up by the wood stove and take a nap, Dad would also. It was a special time and we have memories that will last forever. 

Tomorrow the final chapter.


----------



## dborgers

Beautiful pictures, Rick. 

I hope you won't feel if you write a 'final chapter' we won't love hearing more and seeing more pics in the future. If you're up to it, that is.

Did Rookie's walk resemble any of these boys and girls when he wore boots for the first time?:


----------



## ang.suds

I agree with dborgers....you could probably write a series bigger than The Hardy Boys and I'd be all ears. I have my parents now reading your thread for comfort in the passing of Jack. We received his ashes recently too and the box was very heavy, I agree. That was a few weeks ago. This last weekend we were cleaning and I opened up the box again. They had done a beautiful inked pawprint from his paw before he was cremated and taped a patch of his beautiful red fur. I cried and cried. It is so hard to lose these guys. I find a lot of peace and smiles in your posts about Rookie. Thank-you!


----------



## california gold

Love, love, love these stories and beautiful pictures. What an awesome life you gave rookie! I've passed through you way several times on my way from Southern California to Oregon to visit my brother. That's gods country up there and a great place for a dog to spend his time. Great memories you have. Thank you so much for sharing them. Mary


----------



## Rookie's Dad

dborgers said:


> Beautiful pictures, Rick.
> 
> I hope you won't feel if you write a 'final chapter' we won't love hearing more and seeing more pics in the future. If you're up to it, that is.
> 
> Did Rookie's walk resemble any of these boys and girls when he wore boots for the first time?:
> 
> Dogs Wearing Booties For The First Time - YouTube


That video was great! So funny, and YES, Rookie did look a lot like some of them, he did get used to them and walked normal after a few minutes. We really did get a laugh out of it.


----------



## dborgers

ang.suds said:


> It is so hard to lose these guys. I find a lot of peace and smiles in your posts about Rookie. Thank-you!


I second that emotion. Celebrating Rookie's life with you is an honor and helps others too, as ang just indicated. 

Do you know you've had tens of thousands of views of this thread so far? Rookie is known all over the world. Thank you for sharing his wonderful life with us.


----------



## mybuddy

Rookie's a super star!

More please!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Love love love! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99

Great stories and pictures!!!


----------



## Rookie's Dad

*Rookie's Story, the final chapter*

There are a couple of stories that I might share, both special, one that I still shake my head and find hard to believe, and one that shows that dogs really know what happening to us and others in sad times.

We were in San Jose, Kitty had left to go shopping, and Rookie and I were alone at the house. I needed something from the hardware store, locked up the house, grabbed my keys, locked the door, and started for my car. Just about that time I realized that I had Kitty's car keys, not mine. What to do, the house is locked up, no cell phone, Kitty won't be home for hours. I check all the windows, no luck, then I go to the sliding glass door by the porch. The door is not only locked, but has a broomstick between the door and the frame, as many of us do. Rookie is in the den by the sliding glass door, I call him over to the door, and point to the broomstick and say, "Get it!” Well, I don't know how, but he got the broomstick out, I'm VERY impressed. I know it's a long shot, but can he unlock the door? So, I point to the door handle where the lock is and say "Get it!” well you guessed it, he unlocked the door! To this day I have a hard time believing he really did it, but he did and got a really big treat that day, and a lot of "Good Dog's".


The second story is a little different, it happened several years ago while we were at the cabin. We got a call saying that Kitty's brother; RC was not doing well and the family needed to be there. RC had recently retired as an Economics Professor at a Kansas university and moved to the Seattle area to be closer to his daughter, Adria. Some might remember RC as BEE BUMBLE, in Bee Bumble and the Stingers; the hit song was "Bee Bumble Boogie". The Beatles opened for RC's band in England in the late 50's. Anyway, we packed up early the next day, feed Rookie, got in the car and headed over the mountain to Seattle. Feeding Rookie was a BIG mistake, poor guy was sick the whole day, mountain roads are very curvy, and so he was not a happy doggie. 

When we arrived at the hospital, Kitty went to see RC while I stayed in the car with Rookie. It was a warm day and after several walks, I knew that I wasn't going to be able to stay in the car all day. Kitty came out, we talked about what to do, and we thought maybe they would let Rookie come in and visit RC. So, we asked, they said "Is it his dog?” we said of course, they said ok, but we needed the OK from the 3rd. floor nurses station where RC's room was. I went out and got Rookie, got on the elevator, which was a first for him and he wasn't real sure he liked it. We got off at the 3rd. floor, went to the nurses station and they fell in love with him, no problem. From the nurses’ station we went to RC's room, several family members were present; RC was in a semi conscious state and was failing. Rookie entered the room, went straight to RC and licked his hand, which was hanging over the bed. He then sat by RC for several minutes before greeting the other family members in the room. It was very special for Kitty and the rest of the family, RC past shortly after that.

Writing about his life has been healing and I have enjoyed doing it, it has brought back many special memories that I have been happy to share. Rookie had many friends, both here at the local dog park, at coffee with the guys, and at Happy Camp. My hope is that you also have enjoyed his story and it has also brought back special memories for you. Rookie was a special dog, our heart dog, we miss him and we loved him very much. Rookie went to the Rainbow Bridge two weeks ago today, at 3:10 pm, which is the time of his last post.

Rookie, Our Heart Dog, my best buddy, 8/04-5/08/14, 3:10 PST, RIP sweet boy.


----------



## ang.suds

That was beautiful Rick. I'm in tears again, happy tears though, at how much joy these dogs give us and how lucky we are to have them in our lives. Jack left us 8 weeks ago and he was my best friend too.
Thank-you from the bottom of my heart for sharing. We all welcome endless stories and pictures from you if you are up to it. Hugs to you and Kitty!!! 
p.s. How smart of him to open the door!?!?! You guys must have really been on the same wavelength.


----------



## mybuddy

When I look at those pictures, the first words that came to mind were "Best Friends". What a great team you were.

It is quite amazing that he opened the door! I am not so sure Buddy would be able to do that. I am thinking he would probably just lick the door a few times and then go find a teddy bear!

Rookie rocks!


----------



## Cuddysmom

I can't thank you enough for sharing your beloved Rookie with us. He was outstanding. Please know you'll see him again. These stories are great; keep telling them so they're fresh in your mind. As long as he's alive and present in your heart, it doesn't matter where his body is. (Ok, even I don't believe that but it really is true!!). You guys were a great team. Long live Rook!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub

Smiles and tears here. Rookie was one of a kind


----------



## Rookie's Dad

I'll be off line for a while, going to the cabin, our best to all the doggies!


----------



## SandyK

I hope you are able to enjoy your time at the cabin. It will be rough, but remember Rookie will be there in spirit with you!!


----------



## dborgers

Rick, thank you so very much for sharing Rookie's wonderful life with us.

It's obvious, even through cyberspace, that Rookie was an amazing boy, and that you and he had a beautiful friendship most people in the world never get to experience. We can say beyond a doubt we will never forget Rookie thanks to your sharing his life with us. 

It will be a tough first trip back to the cabin, no doubt, but as others have expressed, and we also believe, he can see you and will be with you in spirit. My wish for you is that your grief will begin to be softened by the gentle rain of loving memories that will bring a smile to your face as you remember the little things that happened and times you shared with Rookie over the years. 

Over time, cries give way to sighs until one day you'll find you're smiling a bit more reminiscing than the sad emotions we feel when grief grips our hearts over the loss of a beloved family member. We only hurt as much as we loved. Your love for Rookie is obvious even to a stranger through the vastness of cyberspace through the stories you've told so far and the pictures you've shared

God bless you and Kitty. We'll be thinking about you while you're gone.

Danny and Jane


----------



## rbi99

Have a great time at your cabin!!! Thanks for the pictures and memories.


----------



## oakleysmommy

Beautiful pictures thank you for sharing. Tears in my eyes what an amazing boy he was❤


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wjane

I'm in tears reading that. Thank you for sharing - what a precious boy - I think I know how much you must miss him.


----------



## Scooter's mom

Well dear brother, you wanted me to go back on and I said I will only cry but I have come back on and, of course, I have cried. My wish for you is that your hearts heal and may you find comfort in the fact that Rookie is in Heaven just waiting for you to come be with him. 
There is another special dog out there for you. It will not be Rookie but you will find it will be special in his or her own way and therefore will be loved by you and fill that sad empty space. We love our silly crazy Maddie and she is very special like our dear Nikki was who was that perfect dog. Don't give up, there really is another wonderful dog out there for you. Ask the Lord to lead you there and you will find him or her.
Rookie's Aunt Judy


----------



## JeanieBeth

Rookie's Dad said:


> Fall and winter are also a special time at Indian Creek, the warm Fall days and cool nights are some of the best times of the year, and the fishing is great! Rookie went fishing with me several times, he had a great time, he'd follow me as I waded the shoreline looking for that next big one. I always liked to have him with me except when we returned back to the cabin, it took forever to get the burrs and foxtails, not to mention the ticks out of his fur. I also always wanted to take him the driftboat with us, but the the river is rough and tricky in spots, and I'm not that experienced in rowing. Now, I kinda wish I had taken him a least once, I know he would have loved it. The Fall colors on the creek are really special, Rookie and I would sit on the log bench I made and just enjoy the afternoon.
> 
> As you might expect, it doesn't snow in San Jose, but Happy Camp is a different story. Happy Camp is located between the Marble Mtns. and the Siskiyou Mtn. range, some peaks are as high as 8K feet. We don't get a lot of snow, but at least once per season, we get dumped on. Rookie loved the snow, it was always fun to see him run and and play in the new snow. One time Rookie and I built a snowman in the yard, he was there the whole time. The next morning I let him out and he saw the snowman, started growling and barking at it, it was really funny. A year ago last Jan., we really got dumped on, 15" of the heavy wet snow, it caused a lot of damage not only to us but many others around town. We alone lost 50 trees, many over 100' tall, I am still cleaning up from that mess. Rookie was outside every day, standing watch, and supervising the cleanup. After the big snow, the driveway was in bad shape, so we decided Rookie needed boots to ware so he wouldn't get so muddy. We have a white carpet and the driveway is a quarter mile long, a muddy GR is not so good. Kitty and I got a good laugh watching him try and walk around with his new boots. But once he got used to them, he did fine and I think he kinda like wearing them (we have curshed rock on the driveway). After a day out in the snow he would come in and curl up by the wood stove and take a nap, Dad would also. It was a special time and we have memories that will last forever.
> 
> Tomorrow the final chapter.


Lol! I love the snow boots on Rookie! It's amazing at what they're willing to do for us! The pictures are beautiful, all frame worthy. You are rich in memories and have captured so many beautiful heart moments with Rookie. I'm so glad you're sharing Rookie with us. So many bring back special memories of our Dakota. We are so blessed!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Rookie's Dad said:


> There are a couple of stories that I might share, both special, one that I still shake my head and find hard to believe, and one that shows that dogs really know what happening to us and others in sad times.
> 
> We were in San Jose, Kitty had left to go shopping, and Rookie and I were alone at the house. I needed something from the hardware store, locked up the house, grabbed my keys, locked the door, and started for my car. Just about that time I realized that I had Kitty's car keys, not mine. What to do, the house is locked up, no cell phone, Kitty won't be home for hours. I check all the windows, no luck, then I go to the sliding glass door by the porch. The door is not only locked, but has a broomstick between the door and the frame, as many of us do. Rookie is in the den by the sliding glass door, I call him over to the door, and point to the broomstick and say, "Get it!” Well, I don't know how, but he got the broomstick out, I'm VERY impressed. I know it's a long shot, but can he unlock the door? So, I point to the door handle where the lock is and say "Get it!” well you guessed it, he unlocked the door! To this day I have a hard time believing he really did it, but he did and got a really big treat that day, and a lot of "Good Dog's".
> 
> 
> The second story is a little different, it happened several years ago while we were at the cabin. We got a call saying that Kitty's brother; RC was not doing well and the family needed to be there. RC had recently retired as an Economics Professor at a Kansas university and moved to the Seattle area to be closer to his daughter, Adria. Some might remember RC as BEE BUMBLE, in Bee Bumble and the Stingers; the hit song was "Bee Bumble Boogie". The Beatles opened for RC's band in England in the late 50's. Anyway, we packed up early the next day, feed Rookie, got in the car and headed over the mountain to Seattle. Feeding Rookie was a BIG mistake, poor guy was sick the whole day, mountain roads are very curvy, and so he was not a happy doggie.
> 
> When we arrived at the hospital, Kitty went to see RC while I stayed in the car with Rookie. It was a warm day and after several walks, I knew that I wasn't going to be able to stay in the car all day. Kitty came out, we talked about what to do, and we thought maybe they would let Rookie come in and visit RC. So, we asked, they said "Is it his dog?” we said of course, they said ok, but we needed the OK from the 3rd. floor nurses station where RC's room was. I went out and got Rookie, got on the elevator, which was a first for him and he wasn't real sure he liked it. We got off at the 3rd. floor, went to the nurses station and they fell in love with him, no problem. From the nurses’ station we went to RC's room, several family members were present; RC was in a semi conscious state and was failing. Rookie entered the room, went straight to RC and licked his hand, which was hanging over the bed. He then sat by RC for several minutes before greeting the other family members in the room. It was very special for Kitty and the rest of the family, RC past shortly after that.
> 
> Writing about his life has been healing and I have enjoyed doing it, it has brought back many special memories that I have been happy to share. Rookie had many friends, both here at the local dog park, at coffee with the guys, and at Happy Camp. My hope is that you also have enjoyed his story and it has also brought back special memories for you. Rookie was a special dog, our heart dog, we miss him and we loved him very much. Rookie went to the Rainbow Bridge two weeks ago today, at 3:10 pm, which is the time of his last post.
> 
> Rookie, Our Heart Dog, my best buddy, 8/04-5/08/14, 3:10 PST, RIP sweet boy.


I wasn't prepared for falling tears. You and Kitty gave Rookie the best life a dog could ever hope for, heck better than most people had. I'll miss your stories and I'll miss Rookie. I'll always remember. Thank you Rick. Hugs and love to you and Kitty. ?
Rookster, we'll done. ??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

I'll always miss Rookie. Kid has my heart, ya know 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Sending you guys hugs. ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## oakleysmommy

Hugs!❤❤❤


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rookie's Dad

We are back in town, trip to the cabin was OK, house seemed very empty without Rookie. We had to pack up or give away most of his things, always hard to do, but one of our friends has a new GSD and could use some of the things, so that helped. 

After reading some of the new posts, there isn't much good news, Grinn has left us, I thought he might just beat the odds, no such luck. This cancer thing doesn't seem to have any positive ourcomes, I'm ready for some good news, someone please!


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni

Welcome back and I hope you're doing as well as can be expected. This thread might help, in case you missed it--good news for a change!

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/fostering-forum/294290-prayers-truman-rescue-esophageal-stricture.html


----------



## rbi99

Glad you guys are back. There are still happy stories to be told, but you are right about this cancer blackness that hangs over us all. It hates each and everyone of us, and its seems its only goal is to kill then crush those left behind. No matter how evil or how strong it is, we will beat it. It has taken Grin from me, but that has somehow opened the door for sweet Maggie to enter. Take that C!!! You too will one day find a new love to share your life with. With almost every one of my thoughts still with Grin, I felt the need to make this new move nonetheless as quickly as I did.


----------



## Karen519

*Rbi*



rbi99 said:


> Glad you guys are back. There are still happy stories to be told, but you are right about this cancer blackness that hangs over us all. It hates each and everyone of us, and its seems its only goal is to kill then crush those left behind. No matter how evil or how strong it is, we will beat it. It has taken Grin from me, but that has somehow opened the door for sweet Maggie to enter. Take that C!!! You too will one day find a new love to share your life with. With almost every one of my thoughts still with Grin, I felt the need to make this new move nonetheless as quickly as I did.


Can't wait to see pics of Maggie-I'm sure GRIN is happy that you have her.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

*Better Days*

Well, several things have happened in the past week, on top of the list is I still think of Rookie countless times every day, but am starting to feel the loss of a GR in the house. We submitted an app. to the NorCal GRR (Calif. bay area) a few days ago, and started looking at puppies. We still are some time away from a new GR, I'm ready now, Kitty not so much. Several people on the Forum have been very helpful in guiding us to Rescue or maybe puppies. We got a call today, asking if we would like to foster a 3yr. old, so we are thinking about it, might be a little soon. Also, we plan on attending a GR Day In The Park event in early July, I understand there will be a sea of Gold there. Sounds like a real fun time, we are looking forward to it. Things are getting better, but we miss our boy.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Keep us posted please 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Rookie's Dad said:


> Well, several things have happened in the past week, on top of the list is I still think of Rookie countless times every day, but am starting to feel the loss of a GR in the house. We submitted an app. to the NorCal GRR (Calif. bay area) a few days ago, and started looking at puppies. We still are some time away from a new GR, I'm ready now, Kitty not so much. Several people on the Forum have been very helpful in guiding us to Rescue or maybe puppies. We got a call today, asking if we would like to foster a 3yr. old, so we are thinking about it, might be a little soon. Also, we plan on attending a GR Day In The Park event in early July, I understand there will be a sea of Gold there. Sounds like a real fun time, we are looking forward to it. Things are getting better, but we miss our boy.


Great news!! Fostering may be a good thing. Three year olds are usually adopted quickly and it's temporary until you decide. Why not?!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## california gold

What a wonderful thing if you can help a Golden in need. Although, at least for me, I never have got over all my Golden kids. They are always, always in my heart and sometimes something I will do or say or see brings back such wonderful memories and yes sad ones too. I hope Rookie can guide you and kitty to what he would want best for you. I'm sure he will. They never do really leave us do they..... Keep us posted. The GR day in the park sounds like so much fun. I'm in Southern California and would be tempted to drive up there but can't this year.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

*Maybe a new Lady in my life!*

Fostering is seeming like a better and better idea, our friends Dan and Pam (Harlie2Ginger) are fostering Dona (Spanish for Lady?), a 3yr. old. She has some health issues, but not too serious, a little overweight, ear infections, and maybe hypothyroidism, all being treated. Dan says she is a sweetheart so far, no problems, so we shall see. We will meet her on the 6th, at Goldens In The Park, in San Luis Obispo, 300 Goldens, we can't wait! Wish you all could join us, it's been a hard journey for many of us in this section of the forum, so it would be great if we could meet and maybe laugh a little. I'll be sure to tip my glass to all the fur babies and Best Friends that are know longer with us, we miss them and they will never be forgotten. 

The Rookster, my Best Friend!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Rook, you were beyond handsome!! Help your daddy figure out what he needs to do 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Rookie*



Rookie's Dad said:


> Fostering is seeming like a better and better idea, our friends Dan and Pam (Harlie2Ginger) are fostering Dona (Spanish for Lady?), a 3yr. old. She has some health issues, but not too serious, a little overweight, ear infections, and maybe hypothyroidism, all being treated. Dan says she is a sweetheart so far, no problems, so we shall see. We will meet her on the 6th, at Goldens In The Park, in San Luis Obispo, 300 Goldens, we can't wait! Wish you all could join us, it's been a hard journey for many of us in this section of the forum, so it would be great if we could meet and maybe laugh a little. I'll be sure to tip my glass to all the fur babies and Best Friends that are know longer with us, we miss them and they will never be forgotten.
> 
> The Rookster, my Best Friend!


I'm sure that Rookie will be with you when you meet Dona on July 6th! Dona sounds like a sweet girl that needs some tender loving care!!


----------



## Karen519

*Rookie*



Rookie's Dad said:


> Well, several things have happened in the past week, on top of the list is I still think of Rookie countless times every day, but am starting to feel the loss of a GR in the house. We submitted an app. to the NorCal GRR (Calif. bay area) a few days ago, and started looking at puppies. We still are some time away from a new GR, I'm ready now, Kitty not so much. Several people on the Forum have been very helpful in guiding us to Rescue or maybe puppies. We got a call today, asking if we would like to foster a 3yr. old, so we are thinking about it, might be a little soon. Also, we plan on attending a GR Day In The Park event in early July, I understand there will be a sea of Gold there. Sounds like a real fun time, we are looking forward to it. Things are getting better, but we miss our boy.


Ken was never ready as soon as I was to adopt another dog, but once we did, he beamed! I am praying for the same for your wife!


----------



## Rookie's Dad

I'm wondering if I should close this thread or not. For some reason I feel if I close it, it's the end of Rookie's memory. We have adopted Dona, she is a very sweet girl, and we will learn to love her as we did with Rookie. I'm sure many of you have had the same thoughts, we don't want to forget and won't of course, but still ending the thread seems difficult and hard to do. I guess we have to move on, but when a dog is so close to you, you just don't want to let it go, that's what I'm feeling now. Dona has filled an empty hole, and brought a smile to our faces, but Rookie is every where I look. I miss him more than ever, my heart doggie, the Rookster.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni

Why not leave it open? It's the story of your life as well as Rookie's--and he's still very much a part of you and always will be. 

Now you can just add new verses with your lucky new girl...and the Rookie music always softly playing in the background.

ETA: I've just been going back through all of those photos of Rookie and I'm struck all over again not only by how handsome he is but also how he always seems to have such a glow around him. What a remarkable dog.


----------



## Claire's Friend

Don't close it, leave it open for posts on his birthday and other special times. It's his story, it stills goes on.


----------



## Huckleberry

Rookie's Dad said:


> Fostering is seeming like a better and better idea, our friends Dan and Pam (Harlie2Ginger) are fostering Dona (Spanish for Lady?), a 3yr. old. She has some health issues, but not too serious, a little overweight, ear infections, and maybe hypothyroidism, all being treated. Dan says she is a sweetheart so far, no problems, so we shall see. We will meet her on the 6th, at Goldens In The Park, in San Luis Obispo, 300 Goldens, we can't wait! Wish you all could join us, it's been a hard journey for many of us in this section of the forum, so it would be great if we could meet and maybe laugh a little. I'll be sure to tip my glass to all the fur babies and Best Friends that are know longer with us, we miss them and they will never be forgotten.
> 
> The Rookster, my Best Friend!


What a beautiful picture of you and Rookie at the beach, Rookie was absolutely stunning! He's just glowing in that picture, like an angel.  It's also so kind of you to think of fostering a sweet girl needing rescuing, I'm sure Rookie will be proud no matter what you choose! Edit: Just noticed you got sweet Dona! Yay! I'm sure Rookie is so proud!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Exactly what Noreaster said. She nailed it. Keep it open. It's helpful. We'll all be here 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Rookie's Dad said:


> I'm wondering if I should close this thread or not. For some reason I feel if I close it, it's the end of Rookie's memory. We have adopted Dona, she is a very sweet girl, and we will learn to love her as we did with Rookie. I'm sure many of you have had the same thoughts, we don't want to forget and won't of course, but still ending the thread seems difficult and hard to do. I guess we have to move on, but when a dog is so close to you, you just don't want to let it go, that's what I'm feeling now. Dona has filled an empty hole, and brought a smile to our faces, but Rookie is every where I look. I miss him more than ever, my heart doggie, the Rookster.


Don't you even think about it! I'm not ready for that. He is our boy too!
I am also thrilled with Dona's thread! You aren't going to lose us~you're like family. ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

At some point, when his passing isn't so raw, you may want to put up more pictures of him. Which we'd all love to see when you do. 

You've started a new chapter with Dona, but you haven't finished the book


----------



## Karen519

*Rookie's Dad*



Rookie's Dad said:


> I'm wondering if I should close this thread or not. For some reason I feel if I close it, it's the end of Rookie's memory. We have adopted Dona, she is a very sweet girl, and we will learn to love her as we did with Rookie. I'm sure many of you have had the same thoughts, we don't want to forget and won't of course, but still ending the thread seems difficult and hard to do. I guess we have to move on, but when a dog is so close to you, you just don't want to let it go, that's what I'm feeling now. Dona has filled an empty hole, and brought a smile to our faces, but Rookie is every where I look. I miss him more than ever, my heart doggie, the Rookster.


I agree with everyone else! DON'T close Rookie's thread. I never closed Smooch or Snobear's threads. I believe the moderators "store," the threads when they need to. I can still do a search on my Smooch and Snobear who went to the Bridge in 2010 and find their threads.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Karen's right. It'll be nice to come back again later on down the road. 

How are you holding up with everything?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wilbur'sDad

It would be great to keep it open and as dborgers said above, maybe when the time is right, some more photos would be a nice tribute. I have photos of Wilbur all around and somehow it has helped me.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

*Been gone a while.*

We have been gone a while, so I'm just now catching up. I'll keep the thread open, it's a little hard for me to read and remember, but then I'll aways remember. Thanks for all the nice comments. Still and always will be Rookie's Dad.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Rookie's Dad said:


> We have been gone a while, so I'm just now catching up. I'll keep the thread open, it's a little hard for me to read and remember, but then I'll aways remember. Thanks for all the nice comments. Still and always will be Rookie's Dad.



I just LOVE this pic. I hope you have it framed!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rookie's Dad

*It's been 3 months.*

It's been 3 months since Rookie went to the Bridge, it gets easier, but as many have said, the loss does not go away. Nikki (Dona) has helped, but when I see a picture, or someone asks about Rookie, a lot of feelings come rushing back. It's a little hard to do the same things with Nikki as I did with Rookie, in the morning cuddle time isn't the same, so I don't do it. Nikki gets her time in a different way, but it's different. I miss the smell, the fur, the sound, and the presence, you don't forget you're Heart Dog EVER.

But here is a couple of interesting pictures, Nikki is taking up where Rookie left off. The top pic. is Nikki, and the bottom is Rookie.


----------



## dborgers

Rick, it takes awhile. I'd guess in a matter of months Nikki will be just as dear to your heart as Rookie was. It's worked that way for me, anyway. I've had Rudy for 6 months now, and he's every bit as dear to me as Andy was, but it took time. Like it takes to get to know anyone. Especially with communication on their end limited to tail wags and such


----------



## Cuddysmom

So glad you're enjoying Nikki. No, she'll never replace your heart boy but she sure is fun!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1

She won't replace Rookie, but she will earn her own spot.


----------



## JeanieBeth

Our Bridge boys are different than our girls, just as children are. Dakota was a huge cuddlebutt where as Brie is more independent but cuddles now~it took months for Brie and Dancer to trust and know we were their forever family. It takes time. I can't imagine life without the girls. I watched Dan caress Brie's face this morning and her look of love in return. Once they are sure and safe they're our heart kids forever.. Make sure you give Nikki a treat or two or three for me. Rick, have you started a thread for Nikki? Hugs to you and Kitty! ?


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Rick it will come with time...these goldens just have a way of capturing your heart...it's just part of their genetic make up. 

Boy that water Nikki's in looks awfully clear, must be a feeder stream into the Klamath? It's been a while since I've been down that way. I think you've got her full approval.

Pete & Woody


----------



## Cuddysmom

Cuddlebutt. LOL!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni

It can be really conflicting to welcome a new dog into your home while still mourning another...especially one as special as Rookie. It can feel disloyal sometimes, or like a total disconnect, like what happened? Who is this and where is my dog?

We went through this when we lost my husband's heart dog, our sheltie mix, Megan, quite suddenly to kidney failure. She was fine on Saturday morning, vomiting Saturday afternoon, and died Monday night, despite having been rushed to the emergency vet at 5 a.m. Sunday morning (who thought I was overreacting). She had just turned ten.

I was so desperate to make something, anything good come from her loss that I got in touch with a rescue and brought home our Alex three months later. He really, really needed a good home and we welcomed him...but there were these weird and painful moments when the inevitable comparisons happened and the loss rushed home all over again.

But then, as time passed, we'd occasionally see things in him that reminded us of her. They have the same expressive ears and the same high pitched happy bark when my husband comes home. Over time, that reminder became a happier thing, instead of a difficult one.

This is a whole lot of rambling trying to say to just give yourself some space and some time. Forgive yourself for not loving her the way you did Rookie--she will carve out her own special place in your heart and your life in her own time. Forgive yourself for making the comparisons--they are inevitable. 

She's home and she's a lucky, lucky girl. Thank you for opening the door for her.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

*Rookie's Birthday today.*



Noreaster said:


> It can be really conflicting to welcome a new dog into your home while still mourning another...especially one as special as Rookie. It can feel disloyal sometimes, or like a total disconnect, like what happened? Who is this and where is my dog?
> 
> We went through this when we lost my husband's heart dog, our sheltie mix, Megan, quite suddenly to kidney failure. She was fine on Saturday morning, vomiting Saturday afternoon, and died Monday night, despite having been rushed to the emergency vet at 5 a.m. Sunday morning (who thought I was overreacting). She had just turned ten.
> 
> I was so desperate to make something, anything good come from her loss that I got in touch with a rescue and brought home our Alex three months later. He really, really needed a good home and we welcomed him...but there were these weird and painful moments when the inevitable comparisons happened and the loss rushed home all over again.
> 
> But then, as time passed, we'd occasionally see things in him that reminded us of her. They have the same expressive ears and the same high pitched happy bark when my husband comes home. Over time, that reminder became a happier thing, instead of a difficult one.
> 
> This is a whole lot of rambling trying to say to just give yourself some space and some time. Forgive yourself for not loving her the way you did Rookie--she will carve out her own special place in your heart and your life in her own time. Forgive yourself for making the comparisons--they are inevitable.
> 
> She's home and she's a lucky, lucky girl. Thank you for opening the door for her.


Boy, you sure nailed it, I'm coming around, but still have a ways to go. Thank you for your kind thoughts, nice to know you're not alone in your feelings.

It's Rookie's birthday, Happy Birthday Rookster! I'll have cake and icecream for you, and give a little to Nikki. 

Always Rookie's Dad, but Nikki's too!


----------



## JeanieBeth

Happy Birthday Rookster! I wuv you Buddy! XXXOOO


----------



## dborgers

Bet he had a heck of a wonderful birthday party ... with every tasty treat that popped into his mind.

Whether or not you realize it, tens of thousands of people now know about Rookie. He won't be forgotten by us either.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Well, it's been 4 months today at 3:10 PM, I look at the photo's of Rookie and it still brings a tear. I'm having my evening cocktail, and thinking about my heart dog, I miss him. I got out some of his fur this afternoon, we keep it in a memory box, held it to my face and ran my hand over the fur. I could almost feel his presence. My Dad died last month, I miss him too, but it's not the same, hope he would understand. Your Heart Dog is with you almost 24/7, he or she is a part of you. I now know why people post about their Heart Dog for months and years to come, it's like you have lost part of your soul. 

We have Nikki now, she is a sweet and loving girl, and we love her. When her time is up, will it be the sme? I don't know, Rookie has made such an impact on my life, I'm not sure Nikki could do the same. If she does, I'm not sure I could take it, it's just so very hard. I feel strongly for all those who have lost their best friend.


----------



## JeanieBeth

I'm sorry Rick. I know it hurts. Dakota was my heart boy too. We did everything together and had so many beautiful adventures together. Like you I rescued Brie, a female and different from Dakota in many ways but still a golden with a heart of gold. Like our children, do we love one more than another? No, only differently because each is unique. Brie blew into our lives a year and a half ago. We adore and love her so very much. I'll always miss our beloved 14 yr old Dakota, our beautiful Tiny Dancer, my Meggie, and all the rest of my furbabies. For now I have been blessed to be Brie's mom. Brie has my heart and how blessed I am. Always remember the good times. That's what Rookie would want for you. Hugs!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Four months? Wow. Thinking of you. Giving you a hug from the Midwest, my friend. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

How's it going, Rick?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucky Penny

Sending you some warm thoughts. I am so sad to read your dad passed away last month. This year has been so hard for you. I am so happy you have Nikki, the two of you need to go something nice together.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

*Thanks for the thoughts.*

Thanks for the thoughts, things are good, Nikki has adjusted well to her new home. She wants to be with me or Kitty all the time, she doesn't like to be left alone. I don't know if it's strange or not, but I still think of Rookie almost every day. His pic. comes up on the computer each time I turn it on, and we have pic.'s in the den where we watch TV. I'd give alot to just put my arms around his neck and give him a hug, or tickle his feet, or blow in his ear (it was a game we used to play). Some of his pic.'s still bring a tear, he was a prince, my heart dog, and I'll aways be Rookie's Dad.


----------



## Cuddysmom

I love that pic so much!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucky Penny

What a beautiful picture of you two.


----------



## dborgers

Rick, we never forget boys or girls we've loved that much 

Time does help. Given time thoughts of Rookie won't make you sad, and Nikki will have wiggled her way just as deep inside the heart Rookie made bigger.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

*Come tomorrow*

Boy, how time fly's, come tomorrow it will be 6 months from the day Rookie went to the Bridge. Tomorrow we are going back up to the cabin, and I woke up in the middle of the night, thinking about a ritual Rookie and I had. About this time of year, we need to light up the wood stove and get some heat going in the cabin. When we get there, I fire up the stove in the living room, and start a fire in the fireplace in the den. When things start to warm up, I would make myself drink, grab some munchies, and some treats for Rookie. We would sit on the floor in the den, in front of the fire, his head in my lap, and relax after a long drive. He really looked forward to doing this, he would head for the den, and look back to see if I was coming. I will miss that tomorrow, maybe I will start a new ritual with Nikki, not sure it would be the same. God, I miss that dog.

Thought I'd include some of my favorite photos.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni

I'm so sorry that you're hurting...

Maybe you go ahead with your ritual and let Rookie join you in your mind? I'm sure he'll be there...after all, he lives on in you now.

Nikki's rituals will come in their own time. 

Sending you a hug.


----------



## Melakat

Hi Rookie's Dad. I know how you feel. We lost our heart dog Oakley early in October at 8 years old to cancer. We also have a cabin and we visited our cabin at Thanksgiving just 2 weeks after we lost our boy. It was VERY difficult to be at the cabin without him. He is everywhere I look when I am there. There was nothing better in life than to be sitting on our cabin deck, amongst the large spruce trees, the lake in front of us, a drink in our hands and our boy at our feet.

We are getting a new Golden puppy in early February and I am praying that we can fall in love again but I know Oakley will never be replaced.

Thinking about you.


----------



## KKaren

Dear Rookie's Dad, What beautiful pictures, gosh how we love our goldies. I'll be sending my girl Merry to the bridge tomorrow and I'll tell her to look up Rookie, she'll be packing liver snacks to share.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

*3:10 PM Tomorrow*



KKaren said:


> Dear Rookie's Dad, What beautiful pictures, gosh how we love our goldies. I'll be sending my girl Merry to the bridge tomorrow and I'll tell her to look up Rookie, she'll be packing liver snacks to share.


At 3:10 pm tomorrow, while I'm sitting in front of the fire, I will toast to Merry, Cuddy, Grin, Dancer, Bridgette Anne, Oakley, Andy, Rookie, and all the other heart doggies that have gone to the Bridge. Be sure Merry has lots of liver snacks, she will have lots of friends, some that are there way too soon. We will thinking of you.


----------



## dborgers

Rick,

I'll think of all of you and Rookie tomorrow. He'd want to see a smile on your face. 

Someday, I'm going to ask God why beloved dogs can't live exactly as long as the people who love them. Their time is so short. Let Nikki nuzzle you and remind you of all the love God packs inside 60 pounds of fur. 

A DOG'S LAST WILL AND TESTAMENT​ 
_Before humans die, they write their last will and testament, giving their home and all they have to those they leave behind. 

If, with my paws, I could do the same, this is what I’d ask…_
​ _To a poor and lonely stray, I’d give my happy home; my bowl and cozy bed, soft pillow and all my toys; the lap, which I loved so much; the hand that stroked my fur; and the sweet voice that spoke my name._
​ _I’d will to the sad, scared, shelter dog the place I had in my human’s loving heart, of which there seemed no bounds._
​ _So, when I die, please do not say, “I will never have a pet again, for the loss and the pain is more than I can stand.”_
​ _Instead, go find an unloved dog, one whose life has held no joy or hope, and give my place to him or her._
​ _This is the only thing I can give…_
​ _The love I left behind._​


----------



## Cuddysmom

Oh Karen. I'm so very sorry! That is so tough!!!


----------



## Cuddysmom

I can picture Rook's face turning around to see if you're coming...


----------



## Karen519

*Rob*



Rookie's Dad said:


> At 3:10 pm tomorrow, while I'm sitting in front of the fire, I will toast to Merry, Cuddy, Grin, Dancer, Bridgette Anne, Oakley, Andy, Rookie, and all the other heart doggies that have gone to the Bridge. Be sure Merry has lots of liver snacks, she will have lots of friends, some that are there way too soon. We will thinking of you.


Rob

Thinking of you and Rookie!! Smooch and Snobear are playing with Rookie, I'm sure.

Karen

Thinking of you and Merry. My Smooch and Snobear will greet Merry!


----------



## california gold

Rookie's Dad said:


> At 3:10 pm tomorrow, while I'm sitting in front of the fire, I will toast to Merry, Cuddy, Grin, Dancer, Bridgette Anne, Oakley, Andy, Rookie, and all the other heart doggies that have gone to the Bridge. Be sure Merry has lots of liver snacks, she will have lots of friends, some that are there way too soon. We will thinking of you.



Thank you Rick, for thinking of all of us during this painful time you are going through. Rookie was one lucky pup,to have such a kind, thoughtful dad. I hope that your trip is bringing you some new wonderful memories. it's so hard to do some of the things we need to do while moving forward. No doubt, you will see Rookie everywhere you turn. He was so much a part of you as we can tell by your beautiful pictures. We will be making a trip similar to yours in a couple of weeks. We haven't been back to our Riverhome in the desert since Bridgette Anne could no longer travel in August. As we walk into the house, I know it will be such a powerful impact. She will be everywhere we go. Her hair will still be in the house. Her pillow, her balls. When we left last time, we had no idea she would never return. I have a feeling we will need to carry lots of tissues with us. I'm thinking of you and your family and hope to hear that it was a good trip. With good new memories as well as remembering the happy times you shared with Rookie.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

*First Christmas without him*

It's Christmas Day, we have family over, opened our gifts, had a snack, and everyone has moved to the den. I'm by myself in the living room, a fire going in the fireplace, there is a picture of Rookie next to me, and suddenly I'm missing him very much. This is the first time in 8 years that he hasn't been with us. I got out his special box with some of his things and a bit of fur in it, I like to hold his fur in my hand, it's like a connection of sorts. Funny how all of a sudden something triggers a memory, I sure miss that dog.


----------



## skyqueen

I am so sad to hear what you are going through because I have been through it myself i the past month. My girl Sky was 9 years old and she had hemangiosarcoma, it was a devastation! Started with her passing out but then would come back around for about a week and then there would be a repeat and finally the end. Makes me cry to tell of it. She looked so good just like your boy there and it just didn't seem like she would be that sick but it happened so fast and now she is gone and I feel so hollowed out. My heart goes out to you in this difficult time. I feel your pain.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Sky will have lots of company at the Bridge, I wish it wasn't so. I would have never thought a dog could make such an impact on one's life, I guess you feel that too. Very sorry for your loss of Sky.


----------



## Cuddysmom

I miss Rook, too. What a special boy. And yes, it doesn't take much to trigger a golden memory. Our boys are having a great Christmas right now. Please know they don't miss us as much as we miss them. That's a good thing. We'll see them soon. Kisses to Kitty and Nikki


----------



## Cuddysmom

Sky: heman is a giant ASSSSSSSS. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni

Rookie's Dad said:


> It's Christmas Day, we have family over, opened our gifts, had a snack, and everyone has moved to the den. I'm by myself in the living room, a fire going in the fireplace, there is a picture of Rookie next to me, and suddenly I'm missing him very much. This is the first time in 8 years that he hasn't been with us. I got out his special box with some of his things and a bit of fur in it, I like to hold his fur in my hand, it's like a connection of sorts. Funny how all of a sudden something triggers a memory, I sure miss that dog.


For me, it was a piece of lettuce. Boomer was a huge fan of the holidays, not least because they're so food-friendly, and he supervised all of my kitchen activities diligently. He loved vegetables and on Christmas day I found myself standing at the sink with a leaf of just-washed romaine in my hand and automatically looked around to give it to him. My husband saw me standing there holding that stupid lettuce with tears running down my face and just said, "I miss him, too."

Sending you a hug.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

*Rookie and Dad sitting by the creek.*

Well, it's been about a year, the 19th. of this month I guess, when I first started Rookie's thread, "Heading For The Bridge". In my wildest dreams, I would have never imagined that his thread would be 60 pages, and over 20, 000 views and comments from caring folks from all over the World. I gotta say, that's really something, and it helped us get through some real tough times. Rookie went to the Bridge in early May, then I lost my Dad a couple of months later, good to see 2014 behind me. I started reading his thread over again, from the start, it was painful, and in rereading it, it was clear what the outcome was to be. Now, when I go to the cancer section in the Forum, I see concerned Moms and Dads of GRs either going through or starting to go through what we went through not all that long ago. It's so very hard, and as Cuddy's Mom says, "Cancer Sucks!" One of the more positive things I wrote about, was Rookie's story, it helped me with his loss and it brought back many happy memories, I would encourage others to do the same. I still miss him more than I should I guess, but he was my best friend, my Heart Dog, so I'll continue to miss him more than I should. I have some ideas that I'd like to pass along, but I'll wait till early May, the 8th, at 3:10.

Nikki, our rescue doggie, has come into our life, she is a great GR and we love her and she has found her "Forever Home".


----------



## dborgers

Rick, I've always loved that photo of you and Rookie, a boy who thousands of people from around the world grew to know and love ... and now remember.

I'm so happy Nikki brought golden sunshine back into your house again. She needed you and Kitty, and you needed her. Thank you for being willing to adopt a rescue. Susan Marie saved her from a bad situation, and you and Kitty have given her a forever home any girl would dream of having. 

We'll always remember Rookie, thanks to your sharing his life with us


----------



## Bodiesmummy

Rookie's Dad said:


> Well, it's been about a year, the 19th. of this month I guess, when I first started Rookie's thread, "Heading For The Bridge". In my wildest dreams, I would have never imagined that his thread would be 60 pages, and over 20, 000 views and comments from caring folks from all over the World. I gotta say, that's really something, and it helped us get through some real tough times. Rookie went to the Bridge in early May, then I lost my Dad a couple of months later, good to see 2014 behind me. I started reading his thread over again, from the start, it was painful, and in rereading it, it was clear what the outcome was to be. Now, when I go to the cancer section in the Forum, I see concerned Moms and Dads of GRs either going through or starting to go through what we went through not all that long ago. It's so very hard, and as Cuddy's Mom says, "Cancer Sucks!" One of the more positive things I wrote about, was Rookie's story, it helped me with his loss and it brought back many happy memories, I would encourage others to do the same. I still miss him more than I should I guess, but he was my best friend, my Heart Dog, so I'll continue to miss him more than I should. I have some ideas that I'd like to pass along, but I'll wait till early May, the 8th, at 3:10.
> 
> Nikki, our rescue doggie, has come into our life, she is a great GR and we love her and she has found her "Forever Home".


I want to thank you for sharing your story with us all. I followed Rookie's thread when I first came on the forum looking for help and advice when my Bodie was diagnosed with hemangio. He died 2 days before Rookie and we miss him every day. It does help to share our stories, both as an outlet for our grief, but hopefully as a way to impart knowledge and experience to those just starting a similar journey. You were kind to comment on my post for Cooper. That meant a lot because I know how hard it must be to read stories that undoubtedly bring back memories best left alone. Thank you for that. I'm glad Nikki found you (or did Rookie secretly send her your way, hmmm?). We don't replace those we've lost, our hearts just expand to make room for more


----------



## Rookie's Dad

I'm a few days early with with this post, but we will be out of internet range for Rookie's bridge day, 5-8-14 at 3:10 pm. April/May last year was a couple of bad months for several of us, happy to see it gone. Rookie lives in my thoughts every day, I try to remember what event or what he looked like in what year, it all seems to run together. I'm a little sad that I don't have a clearer recollection of what and when, I guess that's what time does. But one thing I'm sure of, Rookie and Nikki would be great pals, I wish they could have met and played together. Most of the pain of Rookie's passing has faded, but still lingers just under the surface, it's been a little hard this past week or so. His picture, special items, and ashes are in front of me, next to the TV, so he's not far away when I want to reflect on the past. I know some of you followed his story, chapter by chapter, he was a very special dog, I miss him every day. He was my first dog, my Heart Dog, and my best friend, I never will understand why many GR's die so young. He went to the Bridge 3 months prior to his 9th. Birthday, way too soon.

I would like to purpose a toast to Rookie and all the Bridge Kids, so if you can, please join me on May 8th. at 3:10 pm. I will be at the cabin, looking out the window, and watching him swim in the creek, rest in peace sweet boy.


----------



## Bodiesmummy

I can't believe it's been a year already. I lost my Bodie 2 days before Rookie and even though you were suffering through the same experience, you were there for me when I needed support. I will happily toast Rookie with you! Have another on the 6th for Bodie. They truly do leave footprints on our hearts!


----------



## dborgers

We'll be with you in spirit on the 8th, Rick


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Bodiesmummy said:


> I can't believe it's been a year already. I lost my Bodie 2 days before Rookie and even though you were suffering through the same experience, you were there for me when I needed support. I will happily toast Rookie with you! Have another on the 6th for Bodie. They truly do leave footprints on our hearts!


Will do, the 6th. it is!


----------



## Harleysmum

Anyone can see that this was a very special dog. I love all the photos of you and Rookie together - your relationship shines through.


----------



## ggdenny

Thank you for sharing his life and journey with us. He was clearly a very special, and very loved dog.


----------



## hubbub

I'm honored to have come to know Rookie. Thoughts and memories dull, but the best versions of our fur kids live forever in our hearts. 
I'll be toasting both he and Bodie this week.


----------



## HolDaisy

I can't believe it's been a year since you lost your best friend, I remember following his story. Thank you for sharing those precious photos and know that he is always watching over you. I know that he will be surrounded by so many of our golden angels at the bridge and Daisy will be looking after him for you. Take care.


----------



## california gold

You will be in my thoughts and I definitely will raise a toast May 8th at 3:10 for him.


----------



## Lucky Penny

Luna and I will raise a toast for Rocky, Penny and all our goldens at the bridge. It is so hard.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

You will be in our thoughts as well.


----------



## Cuddysmom

I'll be toasting!! And I agree, Nik and Rook would be best of friends!!!


----------



## Rookie's Dad

*Update*

I was taking a look at the "Bridge Kids" list for this year, and thought I'd go back and read a little of Rookie's story. It's been a little over 3 years, but I didn't expect the posts to effect me as much as they did. Had to reach for a Kleenex a couple of times, you never forget. It's still very hard to go into the cancer section, but I feel deeply for those who have lost their best friend or are about to. We have Nikki now, our rescue, and she has filled the empty space, but I'm still Rookie's Dad.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

That feeling never really leaves us, does it? Even though our Brinkley is now 4, I'll always be Fozziesmom...


----------



## G-bear

I also feel the same. Bailey is two and a half and I love him to pieces but I'm still Goldie's mom... they stay with us forever, I think.


----------

